# Let's Type Celebrities!



## Word Dispenser

@Zamyatin: Can definitely agree with most of these. I'm especially gleeful that someone actually agrees with me about C.S Lewis being an EII. I've only just started reading the Narnia books, and that's where I was deriving my guesstimate from, but... I dunno. Just seems like it from his prose.


----------



## Word Dispenser

@Zamyatin: Also, David Hewlett is an awesome actor. :kitteh:


----------



## To_august

Zamyatin said:


> With thanks to @_Entropic_ and @_Verglas_ for suggestions and helping with the typing.


Interesting list it is. Agreed with many or at least with those I'm more or less familiar.

Stalin's typing seems off though. I unwillingly witnessed (and continue to witness :/) too many movies, series, documentaries and whatnot on his personality, relationships with women and subordinates and can't picture him being Delta. He was too obviously Se valuing and Fe seeking type.


----------



## Immolate

Zamyatin said:


> IEI:
> Radha Mitchell
> Leon Trotsky
> *Carl Sagan*
> Yolandi Visser (Die Antwoord)


I feel like an awkward foreigner right now, but I've been wondering about Carl Sagan. 

I've seen ILI, IEI, LIE.

It's been a few years since I last read any of his work, but I do have The Demon-Haunted World at hand. 

The Fine Art of Baloney Detection:


* *






> Sometimes I dream that I'm talking to my parents, and suddenly -- still immersed in the dreamwork -- I'm seized by the overpowering realization that they didn't really die, that it's all been some kind of horrible mistake. Why, here they are, alive and well, my father making wry jokes, my mother earnestly advising me to wear a muffler because the weather is chilly. When I wake up I go through an abbreviated process of mourning all over again. Plainly, there's something within me that's ready to believe in life after death. And it's not the least bit interested in whether there's any sober evidence for it.
> 
> So I don't guffaw at the woman who visits her husband's grave and chats him up every now and then, maybe on the anniversary of his death. It's not hard to understand. And if I have difficulties with the ontological status of who she's talking to, that's all right. That's not what this is about. This is about humans being human. More than a third of American adults believe that on some level they've made contact with the dead. The number seems to have jumped by 15 percent between and 1988. A quarter of Americans believe in reincarnation.
> 
> But that doesn't mean I'd be willing to accept the pretensions of a "medium," who claims to channel the spirits of the dear departed, when I'm aware the practice is rife with fraud. I know how much I want to believe that my parents have just abandoned the husks of their bodies, like insects or snakes molting, and gone somewhere else. I understand that those very feelings might make me easy prey even for an unclever con, or for normal people unfamiliar with their unconscious minds, or for those suffering from a dissociative psychiatric disorder. Reluctantly, I rouse some reserves of skepticism.
> 
> How is it, I ask myself, that channelers never give us verifiable information otherwise unavailable? Why does Alexander the Great never tell us about the exact location of his tomb, Fermat about his Last Theorem, John Wilkes Booth about the Lincoln assassination conspiracy, Hermann Goring about the Reichstag fire? Why don't Sophocles, Democritus, and Aristarchus dictate their lost books? Don't they wish future generations to have access to their masterpieces?
> 
> If some good evidence for life after death were announced, I'd be eager to examine it; but it would have to be real scientific data, not mere anecdote. As with the face on Mars and alien abductions, better the hard truth, I say, than the comforting fantasy. And in the final tolling it often turns out that the facts are more comforting than the fantasy.





What does something like this reflect, for example? I admit I have a limited understanding of socionics and any insight would be appreciated.


----------



## Entropic

Captain Mclain said:


> How you typed them? Watching interviews, studie their life and from Reinin? Perhaps trying to identify IE somehow? I will not spend all this afternoon discussing and typing 20 people.
> 
> Angelina Jolie -> xSI.
> 
> 
> @Zamyatin Noone like you.


A lot of these typings are based on my own suggestions, for example, so it's kind of odd that you think I'd disagree. I have watched interviews with the people whose typings I personally suggested, who are these:



> David Hewlett
> David Letterman
> Will Smith
> Donald Trump
> Christopher Hitchens
> George Carlin
> Mila Kunis
> Quentin Tarantino
> Pink
> Carl Sagan
> Yolandi Visser (Die Antwoord)
> Vladimir Putin
> Kristen Stewart
> Jerry Seinfeld
> Tom Cruise
> Ben Affleck
> Russell Brand
> Sacha Baron Cohen
> Dita von Teese
> Lady Gaga
> Eminem
> Chester Bennington (Linkin Park)
> George R. R. Martin
> Al Gore
> Trent Reznor (Nine Inch Nails)
> Zack de la Rocha (Rage Against the Machine)
> Bill Maher
> Gillian Anderson
> Marina Diamandis (Marina & The Diamonds)
> David Duchovny


That's more than half the list, lol.


----------



## Verity

FearAndTrembling said:


> [/FONT][/COLOR]*Campbell: Eternity isn't some later time. Eternity isn't a long time. Eternity has nothing to do with time. Eternity is that dimension of here and now which thinking and time cuts out. This is it. And if you don't get it here, you won't get it anywhere. And the experience of eternity right here and now is the function of life.*


I'm sceptical towards some of his ideas, but I love the poetry of it. Reminds me of this quote from one of Robin Hobb's books:

_“Stop thinking of what you intend to do. Stop thinking of what you have just done. Then, stop thinking that you have stopped thinking of those things. Then you will find the Now, the time that stretches eternal, and is really the only time there is.” _

This quote from Bioshock also comes to mind:

_"Lives, lived, will live. Dies, died, will die. If we could percieve time as it truly was, what reason would grammar professors have to get out of bed?"_

What about Ken Levine(Creator of Bioshock)




ILI?


----------



## Entropic

Verity said:


> I'm sceptical towards some of his ideas, but I love the poetry of it. Reminds me of this quote from one of Robin Hobb's books:
> 
> _“Stop thinking of what you intend to do. Stop thinking of what you have just done. Then, stop thinking that you have stopped thinking of those things. Then you will find the Now, the time that stretches eternal, and is really the only time there is.” _
> 
> This quote from Bioshock also comes to mind:
> 
> _"Lives, lived, will live. Dies, died, will die. If we could percieve time as it truly was, what reason would grammar professors have to get out of bed?"_
> 
> What about Ken Levine(Creator of Bioshock)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILI?


I think LIE is more likely.


----------



## Word Dispenser

I'm so curious about what you guys think of Serj Tankian. (Seeing as it's in the typing forum as well.)






I think he's probably an Alpha, but I could be biased. Beta seems just as likely, really.

I always found System of the Down to be rather appealing in general, as well as Tankian.

But, their music videos appear to deal in a lot more Ni.

I do think that he's Fe-valuing, though, at least.


----------



## Word Dispenser

Another appealing musician! Lead singer from Iron Maiden, Bruce Dickenson!






Shall we say... Beta?


----------



## with water

Celebrities.


----------



## Verity

@Entropic, @Zamyatin
Wait, how is Christopher Hitchens not a serious type? He seems like a total LSE.


----------



## Entropic

@Word Dispenser iei and sle. Seriously sle is such a common celebrity type it's ridiculous. A lot of Dickinsons own songs are very se focused on action and force like rage against the machine but less because it feels right. Still heavy focus on mobilization.


----------



## Entropic

Verity said:


> @Entropic, @Zamyatin
> Wait, how is Christopher Hitchens not a serious type? He seems like a total LSE.


His humor is based on force. Not every sle is going to use fe in an overt way. Sle ti often hide it under ti because they have similar inferior outbursts like ti doms and therefore don't enjoy it. Compare hitchens to bill Maher. Both are douches but maher does it very differently.


----------



## Word Dispenser

Entropic said:


> @_Word Dispenser_ iei and sle. Seriously sle is such a common celebrity type it's ridiculous. A lot of Dickinsons own songs are very se focused on action and force like rage against the machine but less because it feels right. Still heavy focus on mobilization.


I figured as much for both. :kitteh:

Although I thought Alpha NT would be more likely than Alpha SF for Tankian, if he _was _Alpha.. But, if he wasn't, I figured IEI.

My favourite of Iron Maiden songs is Dance of Death. It's so... Bard-like. Love it. It doesn't seem that Se, but I guess thinking in retrospect... The entire story is about Se observations, instinct, and emotion in a pretty base, primal way.


----------



## Verity

Entropic said:


> His humor is based on force. Not every sle is going to use fe in an overt way. Sle ti often hide it under ti because they have similar inferior outbursts like ti doms and therefore don't enjoy it. Compare hitchens to bill Maher. Both are douches but maher does it very differently.


Dunno if I find that convincing. I don't know what you mean about his humour since I haven't seen any humorous videos of him, but is the force he employs necessarily valued Se? 4D-Se sure. I mean, he uses his personal values as a basis for every argument he makes, always talking about assuming responsibility, never talking about definitions or cherrypicking facts to suit his theory, or trying to present a theory at all. He's more like "These are the facts of reality, and this is why I think you are morally and intellectually reprehensible." Isn't that very Te/Fi? 

I find that betas, in instances like these, tend to direct their feelings toward some archetypal construct, such as "the man at the top of the stairs" or "the system" instead of pointing to the actual individuals that represent the group, which is the opposite of what Hitchens does when he's criticizing people of religion.

Am I grasping at straws?


----------



## Entropic

Verity said:


> Dunno if I find that convincing. I don't know what you mean about his humour since I haven't seen any humorous videos of him, but is the force he employs necessarily valued Se? 4D-Se sure. I mean, he uses his personal values as a basis for every argument he makes, always talking about assuming responsibility, never talking about definitions or cherrypicking facts to suit his theory, or trying to present a theory at all. He's more like "These are the facts of reality, and this is why I think you are morally and intellectually reprehensible." Isn't that very Te/Fi?
> 
> I find that betas, in instances like these, tend to direct their feelings toward some archetypal construct, such as "the man at the top of the stairs" or "the system" instead of pointing to the actual individuals that represent the group, which is the opposite of what Hitchens does when he's criticizing people of religion.
> 
> Am I grasping at straws?


No, sorry, I confused Hitchens with George Carlin.


----------



## Word Dispenser

Entropic said:


> No, sorry, I confused Hitchens with George Carlin.


Carlin I could see as an SLE. He's really got that Se-harshness.

I could also see LIE for him, though... Hmm.. Fe role function might make more sense for him.


----------



## Captain Mclain

LII for Stephen Colbert? I think this was relevant since he talk about personality and type.


----------



## Zamyatin

Word Dispenser said:


> Carlin I could see as an SLE. He's really got that Se-harshness.
> 
> I could also see LIE for him, though... Hmm.. Fe role function might make more sense for him.












In the first video, he's using creative Ti heavily. He starts with a question and then starts inventing explanations, although he doesn't stick to any of these explanations and instead uses them to further a bigger point. He uses a lot more hand gestures and motion than people who don't value Fe. Compare him to these two LIEs here and here who _are_ using their role Fe -- the LIEs are still far more muted and instead of using it to make their words more impactful, they use it to keep from harming the atmosphere, to "fit in" so to speak. Harris uses it to smooth over something embarrassing by a co-host and Brownstein uses it somewhat awkwardly to try to match Letterman's Fe base.

One thing I've noticed is humor tends to use the demonstrative a lot. I suspect it's partly because we recognize that we take the demonstrative for granted, so it's a natural choice for a silly punchline that makes us groan because we ignored the obvious, and partly because we don't take it seriously so the demonstrative function just seems naturally funny to us. In the 7 dirty words skit by Carlin, he's basically playing around with his demonstrative Te, showing off for his mostly Beta audience by making statements about the absurdity of these norms through an approach they probably wouldn't use themselves, yet they appreciate it because he's not trying to impose Te on them.

Also, you can see negativism in the reinins here. Carlin's humor is basically hardcore negativism, talking about what is wrong with various beliefs and norms and picking at them. LIE humor is positivist and tends to a less aggressive form of absurdism. This is what I'd call a good example of LIE humor.






Notice the way Ne and Ni play off of each other, and the way Te is basically celebrated in the entire skit. It starts with something people often talk about but rarely do, being "more spontaneous", and then it makes it a little more absurd with a sudden trip to Italy with someone he just started dating (Ne) and then it shows how that doesn't play out well and it's all hilariously impractical (Ni and Te). There's no Ti, unlike with Carlin. That IE is completely ignored. It's just about taking something people value to an absurd length, and then making fun of it because it's absurd and impractical.

As an aside, when I first watched the Carlin videos, none of his humor seemed funny to me. It just seemed obvious. He was making observations that seem extremely ordinary and obvious to me, and basing all of his humor off of them. I showed the first Carlin video to a couple of ILIs and asked them to give their opinion on the humor. They basically had the same reaction I did.




shinynotshiny said:


> I feel like an awkward foreigner right now, but I've been wondering about Carl Sagan.
> 
> I've seen ILI, IEI, LIE.
> 
> It's been a few years since I last read any of his work, but I do have The Demon-Haunted World at hand.
> 
> The Fine Art of Baloney Detection:
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does something like this reflect, for example? I admit I have a limited understanding of socionics and any insight would be appreciated.


That quote demonstrates two things, a lot of Ni and a very strong grasp of ethics, both Fi and Fe. He starts by introducing a highly symbolic scenario and then uses it to make a complicated argument about ethics from the perspectives of both individuals and society as a whole, what he wants and what is right for everybody. It's a good example of a highly intelligent IEI talking about a subject they're very good at.



Verity said:


> Wait, how is Christopher Hitchens not a serious type? He seems like a total LSE.







You could be right. This wasn't a typing I personally scrutinized and I mostly added it because several people in a Skype group I'm in agreed that he was SLE, and their arguments seemed reasonable. There are a lot of names on that list and some weren't screened as carefully as others because I was having difficulty finding famous examples of the type. I'll review his type myself.



To_august said:


> Interesting list it is. Agreed with many or at least with those I'm more or less familiar.
> 
> Stalin's typing seems off though. I unwillingly witnessed (and continue to witness :/) too many movies, series, documentaries and whatnot on his personality, relationships with women and subordinates and can't picture him being Delta. He was too obviously Se valuing and Fe seeking type.


You may be right, I'll review his type by watching some stuff on youtube. I remember typing him as LSE a long time ago and being pretty certain about that typing, but I can't remember what that reasoning was now and it's certainly possible that I was mistaken since I've learned a lot about typology since then.


----------



## Entropic

Captain Mclain said:


> LII for Stephen Colbert? I think this was relevant since he talk about personality and type.


ILE. He uses Fe too much to be suggestive. Also the way he creates these absurd scenarios points to stronger Ne. I also think that his attitude is very typical for Fi polr, and he's essentially mocking Fi sense of identity in this clip.

Compare to Jim Carrey that's like the ILE humor archetype along with Weird Al Yankovic, and both definitely qualify on this list.


----------



## The_Wanderer

FearAndTrembling said:


> He seems like a bulldog to me. Who is used to asserting himself and getting his way. He is one of the most *smothering personalities* I can think of. He reminds me of Mel Gibson. If you are involved in this guy's life, he is controlling every part of it. I am not sure if that is a type thing, but a general observation about him.


Isn't that how you typically describe Fe?


----------



## FearAndTrembling

The_Wanderer said:


> Isn't that how you typically describe Fe?


Well, that is how Jung described Te and Socionics describes Se. So which is right? Am I the standard now?


----------



## Captain Mclain

Entropic said:


> Should check his interviews:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fe and Ni. The interviewer is probably an ESE. If he's not an EIE, then IEI, but I don't really see it based on interviews like these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seen some people suggest he's an unhealthy ESTP in the MBTI, trying to apply the logic of being caught in the inferior/shadow functions, but I honestly don't see it. I think this is how he naturally is like.


IEI was an interesting type for him. But ye, he is this adrenaline junkie wanting to do all his own stunts and jumping from planes and such.


----------



## The_Wanderer

FearAndTrembling said:


> Well, that is how Jung described Te and Socionics describes Se. So which is right?


Maybe _every form of extraversion_ is smothering!

I don't really see how Se could be the control freak function, EP temperament has very changeable levels of energy and being the control freak is _hard work_, bro. 

As for Te. _Yeah_. Those guys really need to stop smothering those spreadsheets.



FearAndTrembling said:


> Am I the standard now?


We could have a backwards day, where you have a position and Entropic bitches about how you're the standard.


----------



## Entropic

Captain Mclain said:


> IEI was an interesting type for him. But ye, he is this adrenaline junkie wanting to do all his own stunts and jumping from planes and such.


Being an adrenaline junkie isn't necessarily very type-indicative, though. I'm an adrenaline junkie and I'm not an Se dom.


----------



## The_Wanderer

Entropic said:


> Being an adrenaline junkie isn't necessarily very type-indicative, though. I'm an adrenaline junkie and I'm not an Se dom.


How do you go about satiating your need for adrenaline?


----------



## FearAndTrembling

The_Wanderer said:


> Maybe _every form of extraversion_ is smothering!
> 
> 
> 
> We could have a backwards day, where you have a position and Entropic bitches about how you're the standard.


I don't want authority. lol. I am scared of it. I was watching a rerun of Seinfeld and he talks about that in his routine.

*“Responsible? why do you want to be responsible? Every time something bad happens the first thing people ask is ‘who's responsible for this?'”

*If somebody came in here and said who is responsible for this mess, who will represent this system? Like on trial. I would duck and point to Entropic. Or anybody besides me. I said before I could never be a Don. A Godfather. I could only be an adviser to somebody like that. Consigliere.


----------



## Entropic

The_Wanderer said:


> How do you go about satiating your need for adrenaline?


I usually like playing very competitive games, because I like the intensity of winning/losing. I also really like rollercoasters when I'm at the theme park, stuff like that.


----------



## To_august

Entropic said:


> Should check his interviews:
> 
> Fe and Ni. The interviewer is probably an ESE. If he's not an EIE, then IEI, but I don't really see it based on interviews like these:
> 
> Seen some people suggest he's an unhealthy ESTP in the MBTI, trying to apply the logic of being caught in the inferior/shadow functions, but I honestly don't see it. I think this is how he naturally is like.


I've actually seen many Te base typings for Tom in Socionics, mostly LIE because of valued Ni.

The main reason was that his Fe is stagy and unnatural, and doesn't resemble one supposed to be coming from an ethical type. His "grimacing" thing is pretty typical to logical types as opposed to ethical ones who naturally translate/show ethical expressions. Fe leaps out sporadically aiming at playing to public needs, which is more in line with Super ego and Role show off function, and trying to be on the level and impress others. Also Se as hidden agenda fits well. There's not much care for Ti too, so I don't see any Ti ego for him. MBTI has too much Se mixed up with Te, so ESTP typings are understandable.

I didn't look into the guy closely enough myself, but I can kind of see it.


----------



## Entropic

To_august said:


> I've actually seen many Te base typings for Tom in Socionics, mostly LIE because of valued Ni.
> 
> The main reason was that his Fe is stagy and unnatural, and doesn't resemble one supposed to be coming from an ethical type. His "grimacing" thing is pretty typical to logical types as opposed to ethical ones who naturally translate/show ethical expressions. Fe leaps out sporadically aiming at playing to public needs, which is more in line with Super ego and Role show off function, and trying to be on the level and impress others. Also Se as hidden agenda fits well. There's not much care for Ti too, so I don't see any Ti ego for him. MBTI has too much Se mixed up with Te, so ESTP typings are understandable.
> 
> I didn't look into the guy closely enough myself, but I can kind of see it.


"Grimacing"? I could see LIE as an argument I guess, but cognitively speaking, I'm not sure if I think it's right, mostly because I don't really jive with his thinking pattern. It seems other-oriented, for the lack of a better word, and I associate that feeling with Fe.


----------



## Vermillion

Entropic said:


> I'm an adrenaline junkie


lol



The_Wanderer said:


> We could have a backwards day, where you have a position and Entropic bitches about how you're the standard.



put this in the history books


----------



## The_Wanderer

Entropic said:


> I usually like playing very competitive games, because I like the intensity of winning/losing. I also really like rollercoasters when I'm at the theme park, stuff like that.


This is amusing due to the fact that kicking people's butt in video games is more of an wind-down thing for me than anything. Same with the rollercoasters; both seem more a simulation of risk than actual risky behaviour (the stuff that _really_​ gets me going)... but maybe that just makes you intelligent, heh.


----------



## Entropic

The_Wanderer said:


> This is amusing due to the fact that kicking people's butt in video games is more of an wind-down thing for me than anything. Same with the rollercoasters; both seem more a simulation of risk than actual risky behaviour (the stuff that _really_​ gets me going)... but maybe that just makes you intelligent, heh.


I'm very calculated when it comes to risks, yes. I would probably be into some kind of extreme sport if I arsed, to, though. Wanted to pick up a martial art for many years for example, but never had the opportunity to, quite.


----------



## Vermillion

Entropic said:


> I'm very calculated when it comes to risks, yes. I would probably be into some kind of extreme sport if I arsed, to, though. Wanted to pick up a martial art for many years for example, but never had the opportunity to, quite.


Meanwhile I got so enthusiastic in martial arts that I incurred an injury that hasn't healed in years


----------



## The_Wanderer

I remember one of my Taekwondo instructors once saying "that which doesn't hurt you, can only make you stronger... or cause permanent injury". 

Personal experience has led to the conclusion that he was correct.


----------



## Vermillion

The_Wanderer said:


> I remember one of my Taekwondo instructors once saying "that which doesn't hurt you, can only make you stronger... or cause permanent injury".
> 
> Personal experience has led to the conclusion that he was correct.


I honestly really miss martial arts, it gave me a kick like literally no other class I've taken before. 

I should probably look into more physiotherapy options so I can hopefully get better and go injure myself again :^)

edit: does anyone notice the spectacular and completely unintentional pun there


----------



## The_Wanderer

I just wish I had the time to continue them these days. :frustrating:

Adulthood sucks.


----------



## To_august

Entropic said:


> "Grimacing"? I could see LIE as an argument I guess, but cognitively speaking, I'm not sure if I think it's right, mostly because I don't really jive with his thinking pattern. It seems other-oriented, for the lack of a better word, and I associate that feeling with Fe.


Yeah, I don't know what the best word would be to describe it. Lol. But I've seen it mentioned pretty often in relation to logical types and how their faces look when they express emotions. 

It's this smile-for-the-camera thing. When people are posing, acquiring certain "required" postures and doing certain "required" facial expressions and you can actually notice it. You sort of feel that this is performance on their part. You can see the same thing in Jim Carrey, who literally mentioned how he practices different faces and expressions before the mirror. This kind of vibe. 

When ethicians do the same they thing they can kind of fool you into believing that this is natural and sincere or it comes to them in just a natural way and leaves the corresponding impression on the viewer, while in logical types it gives a bit of forced and stagy vibe.


----------



## FearAndTrembling

To_august said:


> Yeah, I don't know what the best word would be to describe it. Lol. But I've seen it mentioned pretty often in relation to logical types and how their faces look when they express emotions.
> 
> It's this smile-for-the-camera thing. When people are posing, acquiring certain "required" postures and doing certain "required" facial expressions and you can actually notice it. You sort of feel that this is performance on their part. You can see the same thing in Jim Carrey, who literally mentioned how he practices different faces and expressions before the mirror. This kind of vibe.
> 
> When ethicians do the same they thing they can kind of fool you into believing that this is natural and sincere or it comes to them in just a natural way and leaves the corresponding impression on the viewer, while in logical types it gives a bit of forced and stagy vibe.


I would like to add an alternative view. I don't "jive" with Cruise's thinking pattern either. And since my subjective logic is the standard.. oh wait, I am starting to sound like Cruise and other people with that cognition.


----------



## To_august

FearAndTrembling said:


> I would like to add an alternative view. I don't "jive" with Cruise's thinking pattern either. And since my subjective logic is the standard.. oh wait, I am starting to sound like Cruise and other people with that cognition.


Lol. I'm not sure what you're referring to. When he's not doing his show-off thing he seems OK. I'm watching second linked interview now with him discussing relationships with family and career and he seems like a normal guy talking normal stuff.


----------



## FearAndTrembling

To_august said:


> Lol. I'm not sure what you're referring to. When he's not doing his show-off thing he seems OK. I'm watching second linked interview now with him discussing relationships with family and career and he seems like a normal guy talking normal stuff.


Of course he seems normal. lol. 

Date him and see how quickly he wants to make you a cog in the machine of scientology. He is heavily involved in that sort of thing. He is also short. lol. Not sure if that is relevant but I remember reading a Socionics description that Fe-Ni types are tall and lean. Which actually lines up with people I know who type themselves as ENFJ.


----------



## To_august

*Post to get rid of the first-post-on-page glitch*


----------



## Verity

I think Nic Pizzolatto, creator of True Detective, is an EII. Possibly Fi-subtype. 

[video]https://youtu.be/Gn9Bfl042wA?t=362[/video]

Dan Harmon(the interviewer, creator of Community) seems like an Alpha NT, possibly LII.


----------



## Entropic

Verity said:


> I think Nic Pizzolatto, creator of True Detective, is an EII. Possibly Fi-subtype.
> 
> [video]https://youtu.be/Gn9Bfl042wA?t=362[/video]
> 
> Dan Harmon(the interviewer, creator of Community) seems like an Alpha NT, possibly LII.


Why not gamma for Nic? EII doesn't seem right. At first I was thinking LIE because it seems closer. He's definitely a rational Fi-Te type, but delta doesn't quite make sense unless you argue for delta ST imo. ESI is probably right, after watching it again.


----------



## d e c a d e n t

So I've seen Rowling typed as EII, and I can certainly see her on the Si-Ne axis, but I'm wondering about Fi-dominance for her, because the ethical aspect of HP strikes me as rather... simplistic, and the relationships weren't typically explored in-depth from what I remember. Granted, they're children books, and she's likely an sx-last 9w1 so that likely plays a part. Still, makes me wonder a bit.


----------



## To_august

Oh, I can finally access the last page. Stupid glitch.


FearAndTrembling said:


> Of course he seems normal. lol.
> 
> Date him and see how quickly he wants to make you a cog in the machine of scientology. He is heavily involved in that sort of thing. He is also short. lol. Not sure if that is relevant but I remember reading a Socionics description that Fe-Ni types are tall and lean. Which actually lines up with people I know who type themselves as ENFJ.


Well, I'm well aware of his Scientolgy agenda and wasn't saying that I support his views or something. I only tell that on cognitive level he seems talking in understandable terms. Don't know how to describe it better, but sometimes you can feel the dissonance with others' stream of thoughts, as if your Ursa Majorian tentacles aren't wired to transcode their Betelgeusian frequencies, while at other times you can feel that both of you are at least from the same planetary system.

Also that dating reference was completely unnecessary :/


----------



## Verity

Entropic said:


> Why not gamma for Nic? EII doesn't seem right. At first I was thinking LIE because it seems closer. He's definitely a rational Fi-Te type, but delta doesn't quite make sense unless you argue for delta ST imo. ESI is probably right, after watching it again.


I can definitely see ESI, and it was my initial thought. But there's some things he does that seems more Delta: How he talks about the feeling of watching each and everyone of his coworkers grow to their full potential when working on True Detecitve, as well as ironically saying something like "If I'm forging in the smithy of my soul, the uncreated consciousness of my race?" seems like Beta-mocking, and by extension Ni-mocking. At least I often joke in a similar way. I might be wrong here, but I find that talking about responsibility is a very Delta thing to do, which he not only does, but it's also one of the bigger themes in the series. I also don't necessarily see him as a negativist. Compare him with Patrick Rothfuss, who I think is an EII-Ne: 




They talk about similar stuff, but Nic is waaay more serious(I also think he's a possible enneagram 8).


----------



## Entropic

Verity said:


> I can definitely see ESI, and it was my initial thought. But there's some things he does that seems more Delta: How he talks about the feeling of watching each and everyone of his coworkers grow to their full potential when working on True Detecitve, as well as ironically saying something like "If I'm forging in the smithy of my soul, the uncreated consciousness of my race?" seems like Beta-mocking, and by extension Ni-mocking. At least I often joke in a similar way. I might be wrong here, but I find that talking about responsibility is a very Delta thing to do, which he not only does, but it's also one of the bigger themes in the series. I also don't necessarily see him as a negativist. Compare him with Patrick Rothfuss, who I think is an EII-Ne:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They talk about similar stuff, but Nic is waaay more serious(I also think he's a possible enneagram 8).


I don't think valuing responsibility is necessarily delta. Also that guy Patrick, he's an alpha imo. Seems more like an LII to me though I honestly lean ILE (he tries very hard to get emotional reactions from his audience like when he comments on puns), than an EII.


----------



## Verity

Entropic said:


> I don't think valuing responsibility is necessarily delta. Also that guy Patrick, he's an alpha imo. Seems more like an LII to me though I honestly lean ILE (he tries very hard to get emotional reactions from his audience like when he comments on puns), than an EII.


Actually yeah, I think you're right. HA is pretty obvious.


----------



## To_august

Distortions said:


> So I've seen Rowling typed as EII, and I can certainly see her on the Si-Ne axis, but I'm wondering about Fi-dominance for her, because the ethical aspect of HP strikes me as rather... simplistic, and the relationships weren't typically explored in-depth from what I remember. Granted, they're children books, and she's likely an sx-last 9w1 so that likely plays a part. Still, makes me wonder a bit.


I don't have a convincing argument for Rowling being EII, but I think it's right, probably because she doesn't strike me as Alpha and someone who focuses on creation or support of emotional atmospheres. It's interesting that she created Hermione - such a factual and by the book character - and described her as a better version of herself and that she'd like to be more like Hermione. Te DS seems right.

Aside from her HP books, Casual Vacancy is pretty heavy one in a sense of realistically showing relationships and the decay, problems of certain layers of modern society and where they lead us to. I think it's pointless to point out why she's Ne, since stereotypically one can find a lot of it in any more or less creative writer, but there is another thing concerning intuition, that is novel inside the Silkworm is pretty much Ni mockery, that can be a sign of strong but unvalued function. It's done in a way - I can do this stuff all day long, as any of those pseudo-intellectual symbolism writers, but look at what I _really_ write and how I use _those_ tools while writing my own books.


----------



## Verity

To_august said:


> I don't have a convincing argument for Rowling being EII, but I think it's right, probably because she doesn't strike me as Alpha and someone who focuses on creation or support of emotional atmospheres. It's interesting that she created Hermione - such a factual and by the book character - and described her as a better version of herself and that she'd like to be more like Hermione. Te DS seems right.
> 
> Aside from her HP books, Casual Vacancy is pretty heavy one in a sense of realistically showing relationships and the decay, problems of certain layers of modern society and where they lead us to. I think it's pointless to point out why she's Ne, since stereotypically one can find a lot of it in any more or less creative writer, but there is another thing concerning intuition, that is novel inside the Silkworm is pretty much Ni mockery, that can be a sign of strong but unvalued function. It's done in a way - I can do this stuff all day long, as any of those pseudo-intellectual symbolism writers, but look at what I _really_ write and how I use _those_ tools while writing my own books.


I could see a case for IEE actually, primarily because people like Patrick Rothfuss(in the video above, at around 18:05) criticizes her for not taking logic into account in her worldbuilding. It basically boils down to, and I'm paraphrasing; "Some of the things that serve a useful purpose in the books where not well-considered in terms of 'if this exists, then...'" Which is something I find primarily Ti-types having a problem with. She doesn't seem to consider internal logical consequences of the decisions in her writing. From my experience, EII writers usually tries to create some semblance of internal logic in their fiction, even though the focus lies on the characters and their relationships, while Rowling on the other hand totally ignores that, which could point to Ti-PoLR. But I dunno, I also don't see much Ni in her fiction, which again separates her from several EII writers.


----------



## To_august

Verity said:


> I could see a case for IEE actually, primarily because people like Patrick Rothfuss(in the video above, at around 18:05) criticizes her for not taking logic into account in her worldbuilding. It basically boils down to, and I'm paraphrasing; "Some of the things that serve a useful purpose in the books where not well-considered in terms of 'if this exists, then...'" Which is something I find primarily Ti-types having a problem with. She doesn't seem to consider internal logical consequences of the decisions in her writing. From my experience, EII writers usually tries to create some semblance of internal logic in their fiction, even though the focus lies on the characters and their relationships, while Rowling on the other hand totally ignores that, which could point to Ti-PoLR. But I dunno, I also don't see much Ni in her fiction, which again separates her from several EII writers.


IEE is a possibility I think. HP world definitely has some logical holes here and there, but overall I'd say it's the world that makes sense, or at least it's apparent that the author tried to make it into one that has logical sense. She mentioned somewhere that she's careful about it and her editor helps her a big deal with it, but she's never been good at maths so dates and similar mistakes has a really great possibility to slip into the final books.

But, she doesn't strike me as Fe demonstrative. I mean, it should be present somehow as something that is always supposed to be turned on, going in the background.


----------



## Verity

To_august said:


> IEE is a possibility I think. HP world definitely has some logical holes here and there, but overall I'd say it's the world that makes sense, or at least it's apparent that the author tried to make it into one that has logical sense. She mentioned somewhere that she's careful about it and her editor helps her a big deal with it, but she's never been good at maths so dates and similar mistakes has a really great possibility to slip into the final books.
> 
> But, she doesn't strike me as Fe demonstrative. I mean, it should be present somehow as something that is always supposed to be turned on, going in the background.


Yeah, no. She for sure doesn't seem like an IEE in interviews, actually reminds me about myself a little bit. 
But I wouldn't say that the world makes sense, and I'm not talking about dates or math. I mean, look at a simple detail such as this; "if wizards can conjure food, shelter and comfort, why do they need to work?" This is just one minor example, and the HP books are full of these, which are never adressed. This means that she has to employ deus-ex machina every time she wants the logic to make sense. Wizards can teleport to anywhere? That means that HP and friends can easily defeat Voldemort! But no! Conveniently enough for the story, suddenly teleportation works through a teleportation-network that can be controlled! And etc. The world lacks internal consistency, and this makes the world appear less real, which is why some people accuse her of being a bad writer. Now I don't know if this is true, but I think most people would agree that internal consistency is synonymous with Introverted Logic. But I digress, and I lean towards EII too.


----------



## To_august

Verity said:


> Yeah, no. She for sure doesn't seem like an IEE in interviews, actually reminds me about myself a little bit.
> But I wouldn't say that the world makes sense, and I'm not talking about dates or math. I mean, look at a simple detail such as this; "if wizards can conjure food, shelter and comfort, why do they need to work?" This is just one minor example, and the HP books are full of these, which are never adressed. This means that she has to employ deus-ex machina every time she wants the logic to make sense. Wizards can teleport to anywhere? That means that HP and friends can easily defeat Voldemort! But no! Conveniently enough for the story, suddenly teleportation works through a teleportation-network that can be controlled! And etc. The world lacks internal consistency, and this makes the world appear less real, which is why some people accuse her of being a bad writer. Now I don't know if this is true, but I think most people would agree that internal consistency is synonymous with Introverted Logic. But I digress, and I lean towards EII too.


Yeah, there are many. I meant that she really cared for this kind of things so probably it wasn't PoLR, but more likely Role. 

One of the reasons is that she didn't have a comprehensive idea from the very start. For example very obvious thing is that in the first book Quirrell did wandless magic all over the place and after that we learn at some point that only the very powerful wizards are able to do so. Of course we can blame everything on Voldemort in Quirrell's body, but it's obvious that Rowling just didn't think about that while writing the book. Food actually can't be made out of thin air and there's also magical legislation issues, but that's really not the topic here


----------



## To_august

Jean-Paul Sartre always striked me as Ni base. 

His Nausea is like a flood of textbook Socionics intuition of time.



> “I see the future. It is there, poised over the street, hardly more dim than the present. What advantage will accrue from its realisation? The old woman stumps further and further away, she stops, pulls at a grey lock of hair which escapes from her handkerchief. She walks, she was there, now she is here... I don't know where I am anymore: do I see her motions, or do I foresee them? I can no longer distinguish present from future and yet it lasts, it happens little by little; the old woman advances in the deserted street, shuffling her heavy, mannish brogues. This is time, time laid bare, coming slowly into existence, keeping us waiting, and when it does come making us sick because we realise it's been there for a long time. The old woman reaches the corner of the street, no more than a bundle of black clothes. All right then, it's new, she wasn't there a little while ago. But it's a tarnished deflowered newness, which can never surprise. She is going to turn the corner, she turns - during an eternity.”


----------



## AdInfinitum

I have been watching this for the past hour and was wondering what do you guys think about Andrew Solomon's type as I perceive him as quite an interesting individual:


----------



## Entropic

nobleraven said:


> i have been watching this for the past hour and was wondering what do you guys think about andrew solomon's type as i perceive him as quite an interesting individual:


eii.


----------



## AdInfinitum

Entropic said:


> eii.


I thought I had seen small spurs of a weird Fe (maybe inferior at that time) when his expressions change at the sight of the crowd's reactions yet I see it that he does not seek to pursue harmony or join the emotional atmosphere yet to enlighten the individual so he appreciates sincere input.

The guy is after all about his own perspective on morality and how humanity is affected through causes. Thanks!


----------



## Jeremy8419

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ralph_Fiennes ?


----------



## Entropic

NobleRaven said:


> I thought I had seen small spurs of a weird Fe (maybe inferior at that time) when his expressions change at the sight of the crowd's reactions yet I see it that he does not seek to pursue harmony or join the emotional atmosphere yet to enlighten the individual so he appreciates sincere input.
> 
> The guy is after all about his own perspective on morality and how humanity is affected through causes. Thanks!


He keeps talking about a higher state of personal feeling and being. Very positivist in the EII, trying to reinforce the good or the good aspects of feelings. He's probably an EII-Fi. Less Ne, lots of Si. I was debating whether he was an ST, but I don't think that's quite right. 

Yes, his smiling is kind of awkward when he jokes, but his storytelling has such a strong streak of personal morality to it, and Ti is not like that. Ti is amoral in such a sense. He talks a bit about the pains of what happens when people's needs and want clash against each other; it's a very Fi subject. Ti would focus on definitions. If a Ti dom would make a speech about depression, it would likely be more "What is depression? How do we define it?". This guy never tried to define it. Sure, the speech is kind of existential in that it tries to understand existential human suffering, but he's never trying to define what that suffering is. He's not being like an actual philosopher as much as he's being an ethician (despite being terrible, there is something positive to be had from the emotional experience of depression). 

If he's not an EII, then SEI, but I don't see it.


----------



## Serpent

Captain Mclain said:


> @Quentyn What do you think? I seen you asking around about him on other places on the forum as well. What is your conclusions?


No idea, to be honest.


----------



## Jeremy8419

Quentyn said:


> No idea, to be honest.


Yup, you're serious.


----------



## Entropic

Verity said:


> Actually, I think you're right. I watched a clip of Jared Leto(who I think is an ESI), and the contrast is pretty clear. Ironically I was thinking that he was repressing Fi by using Ti-role.


Leto is definitely fi. Not sure if I think esi though. But 30s to Mars' lyrics are all about fi stuff. 

The thing about shia is that he doesn't seem to reason with fi. He looks fi serious yes, but he never speaks about fi stuff in a way that suggests he cares for these things. It seemed pretty logical and detached to me from the little i saw. If you want a comparison observe Eminem when he's with other hip-hop musicians like cypress hill who are beta and you'll see how he looks a little out of place among them. He's an esi who tries to look like a logician imo. 

I think leto could be an eii but not sure. He was an ili in Mr nobody.


----------



## Captain Mclain

Entropic said:


> I think leto could be an eii but not sure. He was an ili in Mr nobody.


Interesting you would say this. I started out thinking ILI, then changed to IEI. Then ended up just thinking the movie was Ni enough. Would a ILI really be that into relations and prediction of future? But I could definitely see Ni-lead.

Edit; He could be some ILI-Ni E5 type.


----------



## Immolate

Jeremy8419 said:


> Hmmm... No idea who this is, but, yeah, it does show a personal focus on viewpoints and perspectives of people.


I haven't met many people who do. She has a strong desire to remain true to the science fiction and fantasy genre, to the point where she refuses to change her voice even though it would reach a wider audience. She's criticized Margaret Atwood for distancing herself from the science fiction label, for example.

Her Wizard of Earthsea books were adapted into a movie and a miniseries, but they never took off and she didn't support the liberties they took with her characters anyway.






I'll stick with EII for now.


----------



## Jeremy8419

shinynotshiny said:


> I haven't met many people who do. She has a strong desire to remain true to the science fiction and fantasy genre, to the point where she refuses to change her voice even though it would reach a wider audience. She's criticized Margaret Atwood for distancing herself from the science fiction label, for example.
> 
> Her Wizard of Earthsea books were adapted into a movie and a miniseries, but they never took off and she didn't support the liberties they took with her characters anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll stick with EII for now.


Never read the books. I did like the movie, though. Wasn't really into it until the girl transformed. The "last resort" attack and subsequent distancing struck home. Don't remember the movie well enough to type the two, but 1D Se- seems evident in the girl. There's some dichotomy that says I like or dislike movies for a single moment in them, and it seems to hold true. When I used to do creative works, I would typically build characters, events, and worlds all around a single moment I was wishing to convey. Perhaps, that was the author's.


----------



## Immolate

Jeremy8419 said:


> Never read the books. I did like the movie, though. Wasn't really into it until the girl transformed. The "last resort" attack and subsequent distancing struck home. Don't remember the movie well enough to type the two, but 1D Se- seems evident in the girl. There's some dichotomy that says I like or dislike movies for a single moment in them, and it seems to hold true. When I used to do creative works, I would typically build characters, events, and worlds all around a single moment I was wishing to convey. Perhaps, that was the author's.


The girl is a character from one of the later books in the series, Tehanu, and she's conflict-averse because of trauma in her life. I think I read somewhere that Le Guin wrote the book to address the gender imbalance in the series up until that point. It had a heavier feel to it.


----------



## Jeremy8419

shinynotshiny said:


> The girl is a character from one of the later books in the series, Tehanu, and she's conflict-averse because of trauma in her life. I think I read somewhere that Le Guin wrote the book to address the gender imbalance in the series up until that point. It had a heavier feel to it.


Ah. Consciously adverse to conflict, with an underlying focus of mistakes of the past. Makes sense to me. Wonder what the author witnessed concerning literature in the past to make her stand her ground in the first video.

The tales of earthsea trailer mentioned howls moving castle. I liked that one, because of when the girl went back in time and saw his folly.


----------



## Jeremy8419

@shinynotshiny

Because of our brief conversation, I've remembered something that will help me help someone that I have been unsuccessfully trying to help on basically a daily basis for going on 25% of my life now. Thank you. /bows


----------



## Immolate

Jeremy8419 said:


> @_shinynotshiny_
> 
> Because of our brief conversation, I've remembered something that will help me help someone that I have been unsuccessfully trying to help on basically a daily basis for going on 25% of my life now. Thank you. /bows


I don't know what I said or what I sparked, but you're welcome, and I hope all goes well.


----------



## Entropic

shinynotshiny said:


> Ursula K. Le Guin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Ones Who Walk Away From Omelas
> 
> I've seen IEI, EII, and even ILI.





shinynotshiny said:


> I haven't met many people who do. She has a strong desire to remain true to the science fiction and fantasy genre, to the point where she refuses to change her voice even though it would reach a wider audience. She's criticized Margaret Atwood for distancing herself from the science fiction label, for example.
> 
> Her Wizard of Earthsea books were adapted into a movie and a miniseries, but they never took off and she didn't support the liberties they took with her characters anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll stick with EII for now.


Watched it and it was extremely inferior for a Ghibli film. Barely able to understand, plot-wise. You have to have read the books and I never got around doing that. As for LeGuin, I could see ILI based on that clip. It's not the best example though, seeing how the speech is pre-written.


----------



## Immolate

Entropic said:


> Watched it and it was extremely inferior for a Ghibli film. Barely able to understand, plot-wise. You have to have read the books and I never got around doing that. As for LeGuin, I could see ILI based on that clip. It's not the best example though, seeing how the speech is pre-written.


I agree. I was very excited when I learned about the film, but I was disappointed with how much it tried to tackle. They also chose to focus on the book Tehanu, which I think is the most somber in the series.

That's an interesting point about her speech. I hadn't noticed (although I did notice Neil Gaiman pull out his notebook). This video is more organic and she talks about her book Lavinia, which was a departure from her usual storytelling (but only on the surface):


----------



## Jeremy8419

@Entropic

You're partially right, as are I and the other guy. It's about the link that forms the split between INFJ and INTJ. Because the two see it from two different directions, the viewpoints on conversion between mbti and socionics is backwards.


----------



## Word Dispenser

Not a true celebrity.. But, a celebrity.. Of my heart. <3






Already typed her as an ESE. Could be wrong, of course, as usual. Just my thoughts of her cognition.


----------



## Jeremy8419

Word Dispenser said:


> Not a true celebrity.. But, a celebrity.. Of my heart. <3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Already typed her as an ESE. Could be wrong, of course, as usual. Just my thoughts of her cognition.


Strikes me as an LII trying to act like dual behind internet camera. Reminds me heavily of Amy Farrah Fowler off of The Big Bang Theory.


----------



## Serpent

Chris Hardwick from Nerdist. IEE?

Incidentally, I found this quote of his that I really identify with. 

"Every year on my birthday, I start a new playlist titled after my current age so I can keep track of my favorite songs of the year as a sort of musical diary because I am a teenage girl."

I used to organize the songs I listened to into playlists based on what year or time period they had the most influence on me, usually the year I first listened to them, like I would get a feel of how my life used to be in different periods of time via music. In general, I love organizing my songs into playlists based on how they make me feel.


----------



## Jeremy8419

Quentyn said:


> Chris Hardwick from Nerdist. IEE?


No idea who that is. If the person seems erratic, and like "wtf are you talking about" when describing some"game-plan", they are IEE.


----------



## Jeremy8419

Quentyn said:


> Chris Hardwick from Nerdist. IEE?
> 
> Incidentally, I found this quote of his that I really identify with.
> 
> "Every year on my birthday, I start a new playlist titled after my current age so I can keep track of my favorite songs of the year as a sort of musical diary because I am a teenage girl."
> 
> I used to organize the songs I listened to into playlists based on what year or time period they had the most influence on me, usually the year I first listened to them, like I would get a feel of how my life used to be in different periods of time via music. In general, I love organizing my songs into playlists based on how they make me feel.


Sounds Fi base. I think your ESI assertion is correct.


----------



## Word Dispenser

Jeremy8419 said:


> Strikes me as an LII trying to act like dual behind internet camera. Reminds me heavily of Amy Farrah Fowler off of The Big Bang Theory.


Granted, she and I have some pretty marked similarities, but I still see her as being an intellectual ESE rather than an Alpha NT.

On top o' that: She's showing some pretty skillful use of Fe for somebody who's 1 dimensional.


----------



## Captain Mclain

Jeremy8419 said:


> Strikes me as an LII trying to act like dual behind internet camera.


Yes, I found this interesting. I think there is this thing when people try to mimic their dual behavior. Interesting observation! 



Word Dispenser said:


> Granted, she and I have some pretty marked similarities, but I still see her as being an intellectual ESE rather than an Alpha NT.
> 
> On top o' that: She's showing some pretty skillful use of Fe for somebody who's 1 dimensional.


Ye there is Fe. But everything is neutral-positive. It is not a wide variety of nuances if that make sense. Tbh she give me more ILE vibes then ESE. Alpha no less.


----------



## Word Dispenser

Captain Mclain said:


> Yes, I found this interesting. I think there is this thing when people try to mimic their dual behavior. Interesting observation!
> 
> 
> 
> Ye there is Fe. But everything is neutral-positive. It is not a wide variety of nuances if that make sense. Tbh she give me more ILE vibes then ESE. Alpha no less.


Awwrr, I didn't wanna say ILE because BIASED but woot. :kitteh:


----------



## Captain Mclain

Word Dispenser said:


> Awwrr, I didn't wanna say ILE because BIASED but woot. :kitteh:


But maybe LII. :hambugler:

I can take this opportunity and present a EIE I recently found, interviewing ILI! Guess who is who.


----------



## Word Dispenser

Captain Mclain said:


> Buy maybe LII. :hambugler:
> 
> I can take this opportunity and present a EIE I recently found, interviewing ILI! Guess who is who.


Yeah, and _I_ may be an LII too. My husfriend thinks me being an LII is just as likely as an ILE. :laughing: I dunno, really. I'm an Alpha, that much is clear. And Fi PoLR just makes the most sense as my deepest weakness/problem.

In the video, _if _this was ILI vs. EIE, I'd say the lady's the extrovert of this pair.


----------



## Captain Mclain

Word Dispenser said:


> Yeah, and _I_ may be an LII too. My husfriend thinks me being an LII is just as likely as an ILE. :laughing: I dunno, really. I'm an Alpha, that much is clear. And Fi PoLR just makes the most sense as my deepest weakness/problem.
> 
> In the video, _if _this was ILI vs. EIE, I'd say the lady's the extrovert of this pair.


For what it is worth, I think you are ILE.


----------



## Word Dispenser

Captain Mclain said:


> For what it is worth, I think you are ILE.


Thanks. :kitteh: Me too! I'm just too extroverted to be an introvert.


----------



## Jeremy8419

Word Dispenser said:


> Granted, she and I have some pretty marked similarities, but I still see her as being an intellectual ESE rather than an Alpha NT.
> 
> On top o' that: She's showing some pretty skillful use of Fe for somebody who's 1 dimensional.


I didn't see the Fe that way at all, which is why I said fake-ESE. To me, her failure at Fe is so bad that it is comical to watch her. This is why the Big Bang Theory character is funny, because she is terrible at emotions.


----------



## Word Dispenser

Jeremy8419 said:


> I didn't see the Fe that way at all, which is why I said fake-ESE. To me, her failure at Fe is so bad that it is comical to watch her. This is why the Big Bang Theory character is funny, because she is terrible at emotions.


I've actually been compared to that character, although I have a _lot _more expression than she does. In fact, I often look quite sad when I'm not. It's comical when I'm playing video games, and my face looks as if someone just murdered my puppy. XD


----------



## Jeremy8419

Word Dispenser said:


> I've actually been compared to that character, although I have a _lot _more expression than she does. In fact, I often look quite sad when I'm not. It's comical when I'm playing video games, and my face looks as if someone just murdered my puppy. XD


Well, hers is 1D, so she only has "her way" of expressing it, which is why it comes across as weird lol.


----------



## Mr inappropriate

Any example of SLI's ?


----------



## Captain Mclain

crashbandicoot said:


> Any example of SLI's ?


This guy:


----------



## Mr inappropriate

Not much of a Fe polr weakness, i think. He seems Ok. I've watched a video of an ili thanking his youtube (or some other site) friends for letters they send. I think @Entropic posted that one. Now, that guy was really bad at Fe.:tongue:


----------



## Captain Mclain

crashbandicoot said:


> Not much of a Fe polr weakness, i think. He seems Ok. I've watched a video of an ili thanking his youtube (or some other site) friends for letters they send. I think @Entropic posted that one. Now, that guy was really bad at Fe.:tongue:


I do not sense much Fe from this guy. Music is not equal to Fe LOL


----------



## Mr inappropriate

Captain Mclain said:


> I do not sense much Fe from this guy. Music is not equal to Fe LOL


Music no. But he manages not to look weird with gestures and stuff. Fe polr usually have this "cold" vlbe. He seems livelier.


----------



## Captain Mclain

crashbandicoot said:


> Music no. But he manages not to look weird with gestures and stuff. Fe polr usually have this "cold" vlbe. He seems livelier.


He would be 4D Si. 3D Se. He would be cold dead in Fe but not in a sensing way.


----------



## Mr inappropriate

Captain Mclain said:


> He would be 4D Si. 3D Se. He would be cold dead in Fe but not in a sensing way.


Thought that too. Do you think fe polr between sli and ili change in expression ? I can see sli being more "tuned in" naturally.


----------



## Captain Mclain

crashbandicoot said:


> Thought that too. Do you think fe polr between sli and ili change in expression ? I can see sli being more "tuned in" naturally.


I think in its essence the same but the overall impression of the type differ due to an other dynamic.


----------



## Entropic

crashbandicoot said:


> Not much of a Fe polr weakness, i think. He seems Ok. I've watched a video of an ili thanking his youtube (or some other site) friends for letters they send. I think <!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->
> @<span class="highlight"><i><a href="http://personalitycafe.com/member.php?u=39512" target="_blank">Entropic</a></i></span>
> <!-- END TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention --> posted that one. Now, that guy was really bad at Fe.:tongue:


Yeah, I honestly agree. That guy is a beta and values Fe. Probably LSI. Like you mentioned, IdrA doesn't even try. Very PoLR:






(It's towards the very end.)

You can also see that he's Fi valuing because of the way he lights up when he receives items he actually really likes and appreciates. There's a lot of, for the lack of a better word, sincerity, in the way he seems to feel about it which is unrelated to any feelings around him. He feels very strongly about it so it makes him go on tangents speaking about how he likes it. You can see that the stuff he didn't appreciate as much, he either doesn't really comment on, or just tries very weakly to feign interest in but quickly moves on to the stuff he does like and ends up talking about that instead.

I think the real kicker is how he actually seems to express himself in terms of like/dislike. Of course, Fe types can do that too, but I think an Fe type in his situation would focus more on the emotional impact of giving and try to show external appreciation towards the act of receiving rather than whether you like/dislike the stuff you get.


----------



## Captain Mclain

@Entropic Idra act like a child with anger issues. That is not equal to Fe-PoLR even when it could look like that from what some people say about Fe. There are mature Fe-PoLR people. But yes, Idra is mostly probabaly Fe-PoLR. You see it as innocent dont you?


----------



## Entropic

Captain Mclain said:


> @Entropic Idra act like a child with anger issues. That is not equal to Fe-PoLR even when it could look like that from what some people say about Fe. There are mature Fe-PoLR people. But yes, Idra is mostly probabaly Fe-PoLR. You see it as innocent dont you?


????

What has my opinions about his person got anything to do with this? The only reason why I use this video is because it's exaggeratedly exemplary of how Fe PoLR manifests. It helps people to get an idea of what it actually is like in people.


----------



## Captain Mclain

Entropic said:


> ????
> 
> What has my opinions about his person got anything to do with this? The only reason why I use this video is because it's exaggeratedly exemplary of how Fe PoLR manifests. It helps people to get an idea of what it actually is like in people.


If you watch some of Chris Hadfield you might find that he give similar reaction when he talk and deal with space food. You have to admit I am right about Idra lol. Im saying that a more mature person have more control over self action. Saying that Fe-PoLR in some instances might look like innocents since it is not at all (almost) regelated I could agree. From a VI standpoint.


----------



## Entropic

Verity said:


> Assumed SEE, but IEE makes more sense.
> 
> Oprah though, ESE?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking EII for Cormac McCarthy, but not sure.


Oprah is an EIE imo.


----------



## Mr inappropriate

Quentyn said:


> I think ILI makes more sense for Walter White. Even LIE can fit. He clearly values Se.
> 
> Moments like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1:52
> 
> Mike would be the SLI.


Ni-ego would probably make a fool out of themselves. 50 years of Se ignoring works better, imo.


----------



## Dangerose

What about William Butler Yeats? 







"I'm going to read my poems with great emphasis upon the rhythm, and that may seem strange if you are not used to it. I remember the great English poet William Morris coming in a rage out of some lecture hall where somebody had recited a passage out of his Sigurd the Volsung. "It gave me a devil of a lot of trouble," said Morris, "To get that thing into verse!" It gave _me_
a devil of a lot of trouble to put into verse the poems that I am going to read, and that is why I will not read them as if they were prose. I am going to begin with a poem of mine called "The Lake Isle of Innisfree" because if you know anything about me, you will expect me to begin with it. It is the only poem of mine that is very widely known. When I was a young lad in the town of Sligo, I read Thoreau's essays and I wanted to live in a hut on an island in Lough Gill called Innisfree, which means Heather Island. I wrote the poem in London when I was about 23. One day in the Strand, I heard a little tinkle of water, and saw in a shop window, a little jet of water, balancing a ball on the top. It was an advertisement, I think, for cooling drinks, but it set me thinking of Sligo and lake-water. I think there is only one obscurity in the poem: I speak of noon as a purple glow. I must have meant by that the reflection of heather in the water."







The Secret Rose


> FAR-OFF, most secret, and inviolate Rose,
> Enfold me in my hour of hours; where those
> Who sought thee in the Holy Sepulchre,
> Or in the wine-vat, dwell beyond the stir
> And tumult of defeated dreams; and deep
> Among pale eyelids, heavy with the sleep
> Men have named beauty. Thy great leaves enfold
> The ancient beards, the helms of ruby and gold
> Of the crowned Magi; and the king whose eyes
> Saw the pierced Hands and Rood of elder rise
> In Druid vapour and make the torches dim;
> Till vain frenzy awoke and he died; and him
> Who met Fand walking among flaming dew
> By a grey shore where the wind never blew,
> And lost the world and Emer for a kiss;
> And him who drove the gods out of their liss,
> And till a hundred morns had flowered red
> Feasted, and wept the barrows of his dead;
> And the proud dreaming king who flung the crown
> And sorrow away, and calling bard and clown
> Dwelt among wine-stained wanderers in deep woods:
> And him who sold tillage, and house, and goods,
> And sought through lands and islands numberless years,
> Until he found, with laughter and with tears,
> A woman of so shining loveliness
> That men threshed corn at midnight by a tress,
> A little stolen tress. I, too, await
> The hour of thy great wind of love and hate.
> When shall the stars be blown about the sky,
> Like the sparks blown out of a smithy, and die?
> Surely thine hour has come, thy great wind blows,
> Far-off, most secret, and inviolate Rose?


Sailing to Byzantium


> That is no country for old men. The young
> In one another’s arms, birds in the trees
> —Those dying generations—at their song,
> The salmon-falls, the mackerel-crowded seas,
> Fish, flesh, or fowl, commend all summer long
> Whatever is begotten, born, and dies.
> Caught in that sensual music all neglect
> Monuments of unageing intellect.
> 
> An aged man is but a paltry thing,
> A tattered coat upon a stick, unless
> Soul clap its hands and sing, and louder sing
> For every tatter in its mortal dress,
> Nor is there singing school but studying
> Monuments of its own magnificence;
> And therefore I have sailed the seas and come
> To the holy city of Byzantium.
> 
> O sages standing in God’s holy fire
> As in the gold mosaic of a wall,
> Come from the holy fire, perne in a gyre,
> And be the singing-masters of my soul.
> Consume my heart away; sick with desire
> And fastened to a dying animal
> It knows not what it is; and gather me
> Into the artifice of eternity.
> 
> Once out of nature I shall never take
> My bodily form from any natural thing,
> But such a form as Grecian goldsmiths make
> Of hammered gold and gold enamelling
> To keep a drowsy Emperor awake;
> Or set upon a golden bough to sing
> To lords and ladies of Byzantium
> Of what is past, or passing, or to come.


The Wild Swans at Coole


> The trees are in their autumn beauty,
> The woodland paths are dry,
> Under the October twilight the water
> Mirrors a still sky;
> Upon the brimming water among the stones
> Are nine-and-fifty swans.
> 
> The nineteenth autumn has come upon me
> Since I first made my count;
> I saw, before I had well finished,
> All suddenly mount
> And scatter wheeling in great broken rings
> Upon their clamorous wings.
> 
> I have looked upon those brilliant creatures,
> And now my heart is sore.
> All's changed since I, hearing at twilight,
> The first time on this shore,
> The bell-beat of their wings above my head,
> Trod with a lighter tread.
> 
> Unwearied still, lover by lover,
> They paddle in the cold
> Companionable streams or climb the air;
> Their hearts have not grown old;
> Passion or conquest, wander where they will,
> Attend upon them still.
> 
> But now they drift on the still water,
> Mysterious, beautiful;
> Among what rushes will they build,
> By what lake's edge or pool
> Delight men's eyes when I awake some day
> To find they have flown away?


----------



## Immolate

Curious about Davey Havok:


----------



## Jeremy8419

Oprah is a plague upon society.


----------



## Serpent

crashbandicoot said:


> Ni-ego would probably make a fool out of themselves. 50 years of Se ignoring works better, imo.


I've been watching Breaking Bad again (honestly, watching that video I linked compelled me to) and yeah, I agree with you. He's way too proficient with Se for it to be his weak function. I would go for LSE over SLI, though. Logical lead. Suggestive Fi makes more sense to me. Maybe LSI, but I don't see Ti.


----------



## Serpent

IEE? ILE?






SLE?


----------



## fair phantom

Aldous Huxley? IEE or no?


----------



## Captain Mclain

Here is a fun one. 'INTJ RYAN' on youtube, SLE?


----------



## Immolate

Margaret Atwood


----------



## Immolate

Just throwing someone else into the void.

China Mieville:


----------



## Captain Mclain

shinynotshiny said:


> just throwing someone else into the void.
> 
> China mieville:


lsi.


----------



## Verity

Captain Mclain said:


> lsi.


Hah, I just saw the still from the video and thought "Muscular guy with glasses, probably LSI"


----------



## Verity

Slavoj Žižek, EIE? Clearly Beta, and also strikes me as rational with demonstrative Ne.


----------



## Zamyatin

Verity said:


> Slavoj Žižek, EIE? Clearly Beta, and also strikes me as rational with demonstrative Ne.


Yeah, definitely a beta NF. Could be contact sub IEI, but from what I know about what he's written EIE with DA cognition makes more sense. Definitely has that dialectical style of discussion, where he first argues one side and then flips it around and attacks his previous statement from this new position, and what's left over is his "real" point.


----------



## Captain Mclain

zamyatin said:


> yeah, *definitely a beta nf*. Could be contact sub iei, but from what i know about what he's written eie with da cognition makes more sense. Definitely has that dialectical style of discussion, where he first argues one side and then flips it around and attacks his previous statement from this new position, and what's left over is his "real" point.


lol.


----------



## Captain Mclain




----------



## The_Wanderer

Zamyatin said:


> Yeah, definitely a beta NF.


Mhm, quite a good example of a non mass murdering EIE in my mind. Žižek also manages to be interesting to listen to, even if he's a complete nutcase as often as not. :laughing:


----------



## Captain Mclain

Im quite sure of Adam Sandler as SEI.


----------



## Raawx

Entropic said:


> I think Britney Spears is an IEE:


Agreed actually. I found her so pleasant and relatable. I could see her as an EII.


----------



## Zamyatin

https://www.ted.com/talks/sarah_kay_if_i_should_have_a_daughter?language=en

Pretty sure she's EIE. It's interesting, the way she is able to fluidly jump between images and metaphors and from future to past, although at times it feels like she doesn't really have a point besides expressing the way she feels in the moment. Not hard to see how she would appreciate the straightforward logic of LSIs, and how LSIs would like the colorful motion of her words.


----------



## Entropic

klj


----------



## Captain Mclain

This guy I went with Te-creative and his thirst for symbolism put him in the SLI bracket.


----------



## Captain Mclain

This is what Ti-lead with Fe DS looks like IME. I always consider this guy Ti-lead. Probably LII. His Zelda games been awesome. Not VI but his reasoning.


----------



## Captain Mclain

This guy does seem to be EIE and give a nice contrast to some other EIE typings.


----------



## Captain Mclain

I been searching for female SLE for a time now. All I can find is Sasha Grey. Some say Angelina Jolie is SLE, some say Rihanna is SLE. But since both of them are probably Se creative I call that bs. Please enlighten me of some SLE women PerC.


----------



## Captain Mclain

Also Jennifer Lawrence LIE. haters are hating.


----------



## Captain Mclain

Bob Dylan FiNe


----------



## Zamyatin

Captain Mclain said:


> I been searching for female SLE for a time now. All I can find is Sasha Grey. Some say Angelina Jolie is SLE, some say Rihanna is SLE. But since both of them are probably Se creative I call that bs. Please enlighten me of some SLE women PerC.








She's SLE to the bone, practically oozes Se. Funny how she (unintentionally) intimidates the ILE interviewer by simply being confident and standing her ground in the interview. Reminds me of my sister.


----------



## Captain Mclain

Zamyatin said:


> She's SLE to the bone, practically oozes Se. Funny how she (unintentionally) intimidates the ILE interviewer by simply being confident and standing her ground in the interview. Reminds me of my sister.


There is p!nk, probably SLE yes. :starbucks: Some say madonna is SLE, I say LSE. What I really hope to find is a wide range of SLE women and not among the most obvious ones. Like a business leader, political leader, artist, athletic, science/space, actress.


----------



## Al913

Can someone type Wes Bentley?


----------



## Captain Mclain

Scarlett Johansson?


----------



## Typhon

Captain Mclain said:


> Scarlett Johansson?


Seems beta, but I'm not sure which one.


----------



## Captain Mclain

Miley Cyrus SLI been watching some of it for typing


----------



## Kerik_S

_*[Beta Quadra] What are you listening to right now?*_

(shameless plug for my own thread, but I'll participate in this one so it's not derailing:

　

Jake Gyllenhaal?


----------



## Schizoid

Utada Hikaru - IEI, Ni subtype
Kelly Clarkson - She seems gamma to me, and she seems to value Se, probably SEE?


----------



## Bash

Captain Mclain said:


> I been searching for female SLE for a time now. All I can find is Sasha Grey. Some say Angelina Jolie is SLE, some say Rihanna is SLE. But since both of them are probably Se creative I call that bs. Please enlighten me of some SLE women PerC.


Madonna


----------



## Bash

Captain Mclain said:


> Also Jennifer Lawrence LIE. haters are hating.


I have her as SEE


----------



## Bash

Captain Mclain said:


> Im quite sure of Adam Sandler as SEI.


That'd make him my conflictor. Makes sense.


----------



## Serpent

What type is Jesse Eisenberg?


----------



## Wisteria

Anyone know a celebrity who is EII? Or Delta quadra?


----------



## Verity

jennalee said:


> Anyone know a celebrity who is EII? Or Delta quadra?


Both JK Rowling(creator of _Harry Potter_) and Bryan Fuller(creator of_ Pushing Daisies_ and NBC's _Hannibal_) strike me as EII.


----------



## Felipe

Any guesses on Warren Buffet?


----------



## The_Wanderer

Verity said:


> Supervision is kinda like a mature parent with a rebellious child in this way; the child is certain that it has all the knowledge it will need, and the parent wants to get closer to the child, but is constantly reminded that the child is missing something extremely important.


That was _very_ uncomfortable to listen to. Sam Harris proves here that he has far more patience for people who dance around issues than I do. He is also fairly respectful towards somebody who is nothing of the sort.



Felipe said:


> Any guesses on Warren Buffet?


Any guesses? He's seemingly a poster boy for the Gamma quadra; especially for the Gamma NT's. Little bit torn up on whether I'd throw him into the LIE or ILI camp, although I do lean towards the former.


----------



## willowglass

jennalee said:


> Anyone know a celebrity who is EII? Or Delta quadra?


Mia Wasikowska & Oliver Sacks, maybe..


----------



## To_august

Been reading through Floor Jansen's interviews and got pretty sure she is Si base. Lots of emphasis on personal physical sensations. She seems a bit too expressive for an SLI, but things she talks about are mostly in line with valued Te. SEI is also a possibility though.


----------



## soseductive

Interested to hear your opinion on Iwashiro Toshiaki (author of Psyren).
Here is his REALLY short interview (the only thing that i could find) https://mangahelpers.com/forum/thre...-senseis-mini-interview-psyrens-origin.50463/


----------



## cyamitide

jennalee said:


> Anyone know a celebrity who is EII? Or Delta quadra?


Delta celebrities: https://archive.is/uBU9H
Female ESTj/LSE-Si VI visual identification
Examples of Deltas
Examples of famous/celebrity IEEs-ENFps
Awesome, Non-Boring LSEs
Awesome, engaging EIIs

Alpha: https://archive.is/g1yxA
Beta: https://archive.is/WBxbH
Gamma: https://archive.is/1OQfa


----------



## willowglass

I've been curious about this for a while. I think I read somewhere that it was beta ST's most likely to be conspiracy theorists? I don't consider myself a conspiracy theorist FYI, but I like learning about them and think there might be some truth to some of them. What is anyone's opinion on these famous conspiracy theorists?:





I kind of think Alex Jones is a beta extrovert (possibly SLE) and Jesse Ventura is LSE (I'm no socionics expert). Is this an example of quasidenticals being interested in the same topic but going at it from different angles? I really like this video since they are giving their opinion on the same issue but coming at it from different angles. Is this a difference between Te & Ti reasoning? I'd be interested in other opinions...


----------



## cyamitide

goldberry3 said:


> I've been curious about this for a while. I think I read somewhere that it was beta ST's most likely to be conspiracy theorists? I don't consider myself a conspiracy theorist FYI, but I like learning about them and think there might be some truth to some of them. What is anyone's opinion on these famous conspiracy theorists?


One conspiracy theorist I'm acquainted with is an EII. Another is an ILI. The third guy is a SLE, and while he is not into searching out conspiracies contrived somewhere out there--he is into creating them himself (against other people whom he views as competition or a threat to himself). The only typology related thing I've seen able to trace this to is that all three are 6w5s. Then when I found this description in Enneagram blogspot it overlapped a lot with my experiences with them:

"6w5: Entranced counterphobics are either cool and loners or argumentative, tending towards violence. Can brood over injustices to them, entertain conspiracy theories, spend time alone building cases. Paranoia in private. May like secretive behind-the-scenes group activity. Sneaky vengeance, passive/aggressive toward others, self-attacking and self-destructive at home." 

http://theenneagram.blogspot.com/2007/09/type-6.html


----------



## Felipe

What about Gordon Ramsay? Many say he's LSE or LIE. But lately I've been thinking he could be SEE or SLE because of that power thing/competitive style. What you think?


----------



## cyamitide

Ramsay has gotten most votes for LSI on 16types: Gordon Ramsay If he is one he would be the more active and aggressive Se-subtype. Two other contending votes were SLE and LSE. Most see him as an ST type.


----------



## Vermillion

cyamitide said:


> One conspiracy theorist I'm acquainted with is an EII. Another is an ILI. The third guy is a SLE, and while he is not into searching out conspiracies contrived somewhere out there--he is into creating them himself (against other people whom he views as competition or a threat to himself). The only typology related thing I've seen able to trace this to is that all three are 6w5s. Then when I found this description in Enneagram blogspot it overlapped a lot with my experiences with them:
> 
> "6w5: Entranced counterphobics are either cool and loners or argumentative, tending towards violence. Can brood over injustices to them, entertain conspiracy theories, spend time alone building cases. Paranoia in private. May like secretive behind-the-scenes group activity. Sneaky vengeance, passive/aggressive toward others, self-attacking and self-destructive at home."
> 
> http://theenneagram.blogspot.com/2007/09/type-6.html


Yeah... that description of 6w5 makes it seem like they're all nutcases. I don't place stock in it and I can't see one being that way unless severely unhealthy and borderline crazy. I wouldn't use it as a valid source.
@goldberry3 Anyone can be a conspiracy theorist, but from personal experience the majority I've seen are xSIs, because of their tertiary Ni. Poorly informed predictions + a staunch belief in their own competency (which is associated with the HA). I've seen that LSIs are more likely to be conspiracy theorists than ESIs though, because ESIs are likelier to want some grounding in factual reality, whereas LSIs ignore that (Te ignoring).

Of course, a conspiracy theorist of any sort is likely unhealthy, so this isn't a condemnation of the types itself.


----------



## willowglass

cyamitide said:


> One conspiracy theorist I'm acquainted with is an EII. Another is an ILI. The third guy is a SLE, and while he is not into searching out conspiracies contrived somewhere out there--he is into creating them himself (against other people whom he views as competition or a threat to himself). The only typology related thing I've seen able to trace this to is that all three are 6w5s. Then when I found this description in Enneagram blogspot it overlapped a lot with my experiences with them:
> 
> "6w5: Entranced counterphobics are either cool and loners or argumentative, tending towards violence. Can brood over injustices to them, entertain conspiracy theories, spend time alone building cases. Paranoia in private. May like secretive behind-the-scenes group activity. Sneaky vengeance, passive/aggressive toward others, self-attacking and self-destructive at home."
> 
> http://theenneagram.blogspot.com/2007/09/type-6.html


I have read before that 6w5 is the most likely E-type to be into conspiracy theories, too, but I don't know a whole lot about the enneagram, though, so I can't really say too much about it, personally. But thank you for mentioning that tie and adding the link! I did look it over. It is an interesting correlation.



Night Huntress said:


> @goldberry3 Anyone can be a conspiracy theorist, but from personal experience the majority I've seen are xSIs, because of their tertiary Ni. Poorly informed predictions + a staunch belief in their own competency (which is associated with the HA). I've seen that LSIs are more likely to be conspiracy theorists than ESIs though, because ESIs are likelier to want some grounding in factual reality, whereas LSIs ignore that (Te ignoring).
> 
> Of course, a conspiracy theorist of any sort is likely unhealthy, so this isn't a condemnation of the types itself.


Yes, I think you are right...That does make sense. I don't really know any ESI's that I'm aware of to compare, but I think that the person that is the biggest conspiracy theorist that I know irl is an LSI. I've seen people who I believe to be LSE's act the way Jesse Ventura acts about it, too, but Ventura claims he had things happen to him that made him mistrustful. I've seen it argued he is LSI too, though.


----------



## Felipe

Craig Ferguson: maybe IEE, ILE? I see Ne but not Fi or Ti, I see more Te


----------



## Verity

Felipe said:


> Craig Ferguson: maybe IEE, ILE? I see Ne but not Fi or Ti, I see more Te


Pretty sure he's an IEE. 

Oh, and Kate Mara seems like an SEE based on that clip.


----------



## Captain Mclain

felipe said:


> what about gordon ramsay? Many say he's lse or lie. But lately i've been thinking he could be see or sle because of that power thing/competitive style. What you think?


lsi


----------



## Felipe

Verity said:


> Pretty sure he's an IEE.
> 
> Oh, and Kate Mara seems like an SEE based on that clip.


hmm, why you think she is SEE? I'm not sure of her type but she seems more introverted even though she is showing confidence.


----------



## Verity

Felipe said:


> hmm, why you think she is SEE? I'm not sure of her type but she seems more introverted even though she is showing confidence.


Just my impression, pretty similar to a few SEE's I've met. She's too direct to not be Se-valuing, and she doesn't seem annoyed by his randomness(as an ESI would probably be), rather she plays along but isn't as competent at it(Ne-role?), imo.


----------



## willowglass

Anyone have an idea for Martin Scorsese? I was thinking Ni/Se valuing, but beyond that I'm not so sure...maybe EIE?


----------



## Tellus

Indiana Jones Fan said:


> Here are my guesses for the Presidents of the United States. I'm not sure about any of them, but ones with a question mark next to them are ones I'm even less sure of.
> 
> Washington: ESI or LSE
> J. Adams: ILI?
> Jefferson: LII
> Madison: LII
> Monroe: not sure
> J. Q. Adams: ILI?
> Jackson: SLE
> Van Buren: not sure
> W. H. Harrison: not sure
> Tyler: not sure
> Polk: LSI?
> Taylor: SLI
> Fillmore: not sure
> Pierce: not sure
> Buchanan: not sure
> Lincoln: everybody seems to have a different opinion on his type, but I'm just going to throw IEE or LIE out there
> A. Johnson: not sure
> Grant: SLI
> Hayes: could he be a Delta NF?
> Garfield: not sure
> Arthur: SEE?
> Cleveland: LSI
> B. Harrison: ESI?
> Cleveland: I already told you that I thought that he was an LSI, dammit!
> McKinley: SEE?
> T. Roosevelt: SLE
> Taft: not sure
> Wilson: ESI
> Harding: SEE
> Coolidge: SLI?
> Hoover: not sure, could be LIE or LSE, I suppose
> F. D. Roosevelt: SEE
> Truman: ESI?
> Eisenhower: LSE
> Kennedy: EIE
> L. B. Johnson: SEE
> Nixon: I understand that the consensus on him is ESI, but I'm going to guess LIE or LSE for the moment
> Ford: ESI?
> Carter: EII
> Reagan: EIE
> G. H. W. Bush: LIE
> Clinton: EIE
> G. W. Bush: LSE?
> Obama: IEI?
> Trump: SLE


JFK was probably SEE, Bill Clinton is SEE and Hillary is ILI, G.W. Bush is SLE, and Obama is most likely ILE but he could be an "ambiverted" IEI as well.


----------



## Indiana Jones Fan

Tellus said:


> JFK was probably SEE, Bill Clinton is SEE and Hillary is ILI, G.W. Bush is SLE, and Obama is most likely ILE but he could be an "ambiverted" IEI as well.


I was thinking SLE for Dubya, but I decided on LSE, maybe because I thought his wife was an EII or something. You're probably right, though, considering the potential Betas in his administration (isn't Dick Cheney considered an LSI?). If you don't mind me asking, why do you think Obama is an ILE? I have no evidence for IEI, just a hunch I had.


----------



## Tellus

Indiana Jones Fan said:


> I was thinking SLE for Dubya, but I decided on LSE, maybe because I thought his wife was an EII or something. You're probably right, though, considering the potential Betas in his administration (isn't Dick Cheney considered an LSI?). If you don't mind me asking, why do you think Obama is an ILE? I have no evidence for IEI, just a hunch I had.


Dick Cheney is most likely LIE or ILI. 

This is one reason why I think Obama is ILE / ENTp:

Why Barack Obama is ENTP | CelebrityTypes

...and he comes across as an "intellectual". I don't see NF warmth.


----------



## Indiana Jones Fan

I have a feeling that director Steven Spielberg is a SEE, even though many seem to think he's an ILE. Why? Well, I haven't seen all of his movies and I'm no Socionics expert, but there are a couple of reasons that point in the general SEE direction. He seems to have a good grasp of :f:, based on the quality and impact of the scenes depicting physical action and violence in his movies. He's really a master director of that sort of stuff. Also, could a person with ethical POLR really be a successful, expert manipulator of people's emotions (something I certainly don't consider a bad thing when it comes to storytelling)? Probably, but I think that would generally point in the direction of an ethical type, right? Finally, look at the film _A.I. Artificial Intelligence_, my favorite non-Indiana Jones movie he's directed. It's based on the ideas of Stanley Kubrick (generally considered an ILI) and he handles the "Gammaness" of it perfectly.

Another person frequently typed as an ILE is Conan O'Brien, but I think he's an LIE. Sure, he acts all wacky and whatnot on T.V., but I think there's more to him than that. I've seen every single episode of his TBS show so far (no, I don't have a life), and most likely being a Gamma introtim, I think it's unlikely, but certainly possible, that I've been hooked on an Alpha this whole time. I remember one "scrapisode" where he somewhat jokingly behind-the-scenes said that life to him is hard work and then the grave. That to me, sounds more Gamma than Alpha.


----------



## Felipe

Indiana Jones Fan said:


> I have a feeling that director Steven Spielberg is a SEE, even though many seem to think he's an ILE. Why? Well, I haven't seen all of his movies and I'm no Socionics expert, but there are a couple of reasons that point in the general SEE direction. He seems to have a good grasp of :f:, based on the quality and impact of the scenes depicting physical action and violence in his movies. He's really a master director of that sort of stuff. Also, could a person with ethical POLR really be a successful, expert manipulator of people's emotions (something I certainly don't consider a bad thing when it comes to storytelling)? Probably, but I think that would generally point in the direction of an ethical type, right? Finally, look at the film _A.I. Artificial Intelligence_, my favorite non-Indiana Jones movie he's directed. It's based on the ideas of Stanley Kubrick (generally considered an ILI) and he handles the "Gammaness" of it perfectly.
> 
> Another person frequently typed as an ILE is Conan O'Brien, but I think he's an LIE. Sure, he acts all wacky and whatnot on T.V., but I think there's more to him than that. I've seen every single episode of his TBS show so far (no, I don't have a life), and most likely being a Gamma introtim, I think it's unlikely, but certainly possible, that I've been hooked on an Alpha this whole time. I remember one "scrapisode" where he somewhat jokingly behind-the-scenes said that life to him is hard work and then the grave. That to me, sounds more Gamma than Alpha.


Don't know if I agree with the typing, but I like your reasoning.


----------



## ondes Martenot

What do you guys think is Vsauce's type? He was mentioned but not really discussed in this thread.


----------



## Tellus

Indiana Jones Fan said:


> Another person frequently typed as an ILE is Conan O'Brien, but I think he's an LIE. Sure, he acts all wacky and whatnot on T.V., but I think there's more to him than that. I've seen every single episode of his TBS show so far (no, I don't have a life), and most likely being a Gamma introtim, I think it's unlikely, but certainly possible, that I've been hooked on an Alpha this whole time. I remember one "scrapisode" where he somewhat jokingly behind-the-scenes said that life to him is hard work and then the grave. That to me, sounds more Gamma than Alpha.


No, Conan is ILE. Compare him with David Letterman who is LIE.


----------



## Indiana Jones Fan

Thank you for your response. I guess I kinda thought the Conan O'Brien's emphasis on strong work ethic and whatnot pointed in the direction of :-valuing (there's a somewhat lengthy, serious interview where he mentions it at the bottom of this post).


* *


----------



## Tellus

Indiana Jones Fan said:


> Thank you for your response. I guess I kinda thought the Conan O'Brien's emphasis on strong work ethic and whatnot pointed in the direction of -valuing (there's a somewhat lengthy, serious interview where he mentions it at the bottom of this post).
> 
> 
> 
> * *


He, ILE, is still focused on Te. 4D means that he is_ interested in/prefers_ Te information over Fe/Fi. But he "values" Ne more than Te, i.e. he thinks Ne is more _important_.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Conan gets typed as an INFP all the time but honestly I don't see it at all. He's always seemed like some wild wacky EXFP or something.


----------



## ShuttleRun

I thought both Conan and Letterman were ILEs. Actually Conan seems like a Feeler, with EJ temperament. He's a very emotional guy at times.


----------



## roqqq

What type do you guys think Elle Fanning is? I've read ESFJ a few times, but I think maybe ESFP?

She's said a few times that she loves calendars, schedules, collecting things, so I thought Judging. But the way she acts in interviews seems more like Perceiving to me?

Does she seem Intuitive maybe?
















Thanks xxx


----------



## ShuttleRun

She seems like a Fe type, so ESE/ESFj.


----------



## roqqq

Do you think she might be ENFJ? I've read that before as well.


----------



## roqqq

ShuttleRun said:


> She seems like a Fe type, so ESE/ESFj.


Do you think she might be ENFJ? I've read that before as well.


----------



## ShuttleRun

roqqq said:


> Do you think she might be ENFJ? I've read that before as well.


Well EIE/ENFjs are not typically the super bubbly types, they're more the Alpha SFs (ESFj/ISFp). But an example of bubbly seeming ENFj is Ariana Grande. I think Beta NFs usually appear "edgier" and "cooler" than Alpha SFs, who are usually the stereotypical girl next door types.


----------



## roqqq

Oh that makes sense ! Thank you!


----------



## Lakigigar

I thought at first ENFJ but when I watched the video's I changed to ESFJ, because she gave me that feeling and she show all the time signs of Fe and Si. Still, She's an ESFJ I really admire, and that really knows what she wants. Very attractive like most ESFJ's in that way and takes good movie choices. ESFJ

I disagree with Ariana Grande, she's ESFP


----------



## roqqq

Lakigigar said:


> I thought at first ENFJ but when I watched the video's I changed to ESFJ, because she gave me that feeling and she show all the time signs of Fe and Si. Still, She's an ESFJ I really admire, and that really knows what she wants. Very attractive like most ESFJ's in that way and takes good movie choices. ESFJ
> 
> I disagree with Ariana Grande, she's ESFP


I agree, she seems to be an ESFJ. thank you!


----------



## ShuttleRun

Lakigigar said:


> I disagree with Ariana Grande, she's ESFP


I don't have too strong of an opinion of Ariana Grande, but I'll just go with the overall vibe.

This is kind of interesting, Jimmy Kimmel is commenting on her appearance in the beginning, and she is visibly a little uncomfortable, and she says "It's a lot, but I think it's appropriate..." in an unsure way:


----------



## typethisperson

mcnn4 said:


> Ahh I see. I also watched a lot of Kardashians. What do you think the rest of the sisters are?
> 
> I think...
> Kim: ESFJ
> Khloe: ESTP
> Kourtney: ISTJ
> Kendall: ISFJ/ISFP
> Kylie: ESFP 9w8?


i'd say that's probably what i'd type them except I think Kourtney is an ESTJ cause I remember there being an interviewer asking who was the quietest of the three of them and they said Kim.


----------



## Bash

This is a Socionics typing thread. Stop MBTI:ing it!


----------



## NostalgicWizard

What type is Tobuscus? To me he seems all about the Fe. If you watch his gaming videos, he incessantly makes strange voices and impersonations, laughs having a good positive time, with a strong emotional response to everything, voice going wild from all the obsession over silly impersonations, and he seems highly friendly and ethically receptive, despite doing this alone. At the end of his videos he tries to form an intense eye-to-eye reception with his audience (which wouldn't be Fi relational maintenance, but simply a desire for "personal connection" in the moment.) One of his biggest traits is the ability to have an "in-the-mirror conversation" between himself and a character he makes up along the way, and not care that everyone is watching.

My guess is ESE. That's if I'm going by quadra values + dominant function, with his overload of expression, mood and positivity. Stereotypically he seems much more at ease than an EIE, always trying to ease back if he said something too intense or offensive, a rather pleasant easygoing figure overall, for example: democratic with no hold over anyone.

I need to find a video where his Fe is off-the-wall, however, this is fairly normal for him:
I'm more interested in hearing others' opinions, and other examples of ESE.








mcnn4 said:


> Ahh I see. I also watched a lot of Kardashians. What do you think the rest of the sisters are?
> I think...
> Kim: ESFJ


Kim Kardashian seems so spacey and out-of-touch for an ESE. For example: https://www.google.com/search?q=kim...ved=0ahUKEwjX_7fqyrrVAhVCqFQKHWRLChYQ_AUICygC I actually don't watch her show, just going by videos and pictures I've seen.

I'd expect an ESE to be quite engaging: double ethics and extroversion.


----------



## JuneBud

Kawhi Leonard, who plays for the Spurs in the NBA, could be an INFP?


----------



## Felipe

Aurora: Beta NF proly


----------



## Wisteria

Felipe said:


> Aurora: Beta NF proly


That was the weirdest, most awkward interview i've ever watched  No idea about her socionics TIM, she is very young still. Very INFP though.


----------



## Wisteria

could be Fi polr


----------



## Felipe

Wisteria said:


> That was the weirdest, most awkward interview i've ever watched  No idea about her socionics TIM, she is very young still. Very INFP though.


haha, she is kinda eccentric, I wanted some opinions on her type cause I've seen Fi but also Ni in some songs.

This Fi:






This other has some Ni tho:


----------



## Felipe

Wisteria said:


> could be Fi polr


He has the Alpha quadra "over the board" type humor at least. I think someone suggested he was ILE and his girlfriend SEI, they being duals. He is more expressive in Fe IMO.


----------



## BroNerd

NostalgicWizard said:


> What type is Tobuscus? To me he seems all about the Fe. If you watch his gaming videos, he incessantly makes strange voices and impersonations, laughs having a good positive time, with a strong emotional response to everything, voice going wild from all the obsession over silly impersonations, and he seems highly friendly and ethically receptive, despite doing this alone. At the end of his videos he tries to form an intense eye-to-eye reception with his audience (which wouldn't be Fi relational maintenance, but simply a desire for "personal connection" in the moment.) One of his biggest traits is the ability to have an "in-the-mirror conversation" between himself and a character he makes up along the way, and not care that everyone is watching.
> 
> My guess is ESE. That's if I'm going by quadra values + dominant function, with his overload of expression, mood and positivity. Stereotypically he seems much more at ease than an EIE, always trying to ease back if he said something too intense or offensive, a rather pleasant easygoing figure overall, for example: democratic with no hold over anyone.
> 
> I need to find a video where his Fe is off-the-wall, however, this is fairly normal for him:
> I'm more interested in hearing others' opinions, and other examples of ESE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian seems so spacey and out-of-touch for an ESE. For example: https://www.google.com/search?q=kim...ved=0ahUKEwjX_7fqyrrVAhVCqFQKHWRLChYQ_AUICygC I actually don't watch her show, just going by videos and pictures I've seen.
> 
> I'd expect an ESE to be quite engaging: double ethics and extroversion.


I hate to say it - but I think Kim Kardashian is SEI …. :0


----------



## Kawagoepanda

Anni415 said:


> What would Vladimir Putin be? I have heard intj, ENTJ and Infj.


Putin is a lot like me, INTJ with higher than average extraversion. I read his biography before knowing about personality types.
His dissertation was something like a Masterplan how to run Russia maximizing leverage on energy resources.
He was drawn to KGB. 
Slowly puppet mastered rich people to insure their wealth gained by ensuring their loyalty to his rise to presidency (a dominance thing, so no INFJ). 
Enough humour for ENTJ... perhaps. But I feel it's artificial or learned by experience at best.


----------



## Kawagoepanda

What about Victoria Justice?


----------



## Felipe

Kawagoepanda said:


> What about Victoria Justice?


My first impression is ESE.


----------



## Wisteria

Felipe said:


> He has the Alpha quadra "over the board" type humor at least. I think someone suggested he was ILE and his girlfriend SEI, they being duals. He is more expressive in Fe IMO.


That makes sense. His girlfriend is very Si in a childlike kinda way. I've also seen them typed as duals.



Felipe said:


> haha, she is kinda eccentric, I wanted some opinions on her type cause I've seen Fi but also Ni in some songs.
> This Fi:


That seems like Fe to me, at least the performance does. Very focused on the emotional atmosphere. Not sure about Ni in the second one, couldn't hear the audio that clearly.



BroNerd said:


> I hate to say it - but I think Kim Kardashian is SEI …. :0


lol what? Why is she getting typed as Alpha SF in this thread?






^ based on this i'd say ESI


----------



## roqqq

What type do you think she is? thanks 











(I am NOT very good at typing people, but I'm guessing maybe ISFJ/ESFJ?)


----------



## Felipe

roqqq said:


> (I am NOT very good at typing people, but I'm guessing maybe ISFJ/ESFJ?)


yeah, SEI I think. So odd though, she looks so much like a friend of mine, the personality, the tastes and all. I mean the second video where she looks more natural than the interview.


----------



## roqqq

Felipe said:


> yeah, SEI I think. So odd though, she looks so much like a friend of mine, the personality, the tastes and all. I mean the second video where she looks more natural than the interview.


Mmm, interesting! Thank you for your opinion... what makes you feel she's more ISFP vs. ISFJ?


----------



## Felipe

roqqq said:


> Mmm, interesting! Thank you for your opinion... what makes you feel she's more ISFP vs. ISFJ?


ISFp (not to confuse with myers briggs ISFP). In socionics they are quasi identical, in this way they can be pretty similar, but she has a more natural flow of extraverted feeling, she doesn't hold back in that. In fact many of her judgments are feeling based but in a general rather than a personal way, for ex: ("this is awesome, weird, funny) 

or when describing events, in the interview, she does it in a more dynamic way, explaining the process that led to the instance happening for ex: ("I notice a lot of people do such and such and that lead to such and such and my parents did such when I was little that is why I'm such today") etc. I almost had her as Ni at that point. 

But seeing her in a more casual manner, she does seem more of a "SP" speaking more mbtishly... anyway I'm starting to have seconds thoughts already, so let me just post this before I change my mind.


----------



## Wisteria

Anyone want to attempt VI with me? 


* *










IEI (interviewed by ILI or EII)





Graham Norton - SLI Matt le blanc - SEI





Resembles LSI





Maybe ESE, interviewed by ILE





She actually looks like LII.





Using this and this as criteria


----------



## Katrinehobs

It is interesting to follow a career NBA YoungBoy
https://familytron.com/nba-youngboy/


----------



## roqqq

any idea her type?


----------



## Foxyfox

Rihanna is an IEE!! *Coming out swinging* 

I was 90% sure until I saw her interview with Oprah (thats when I became 100% certain) and saw her talk about her childhood, cry over her father and talk about Chris Brown, and despite his attack on her she had enormous amounts of compassion towards him and still didn't demonize him. I believe she said something about how his childhood made him this way or something along the lines of "I'll be fine but who's gonna take care (or) defend him". That is very characteristic of the IEE "The psychologist" they always look at things from the other persons perspective and they're able to emotionally put themselves in other peoples shoes.. I know this is something that other types are able to do as well, but without elaborating too much - the way Rihanna relates to others and "feels" is uniquely characteristic of the IEE. 


Also her bold sense of unique style, her kindness, AND roughness is VERY IEE.

Im firm on this one.
Fight me.

x


----------



## StinkyBambi

let me see... I think most politicians are ENTJ, ENFJ, ENTP, most corporate leaders are ESTJ or ENTJ I think??? Eek, I could be wrong, also apparently Jim Carey is an ENTJ. I think most actors/ singers who love the lime light are going to be ESTP or ESFP types! Namely... Madonna, Marilyn Monroe or Jack Nicholson?! Scientists most likely to be INTP or INTJ e.g. Albert Einstein, ummm, I think... I heard J RR Tolkien and princess Diana was INFP? Michael Jackson, Britney Spears are ISFP, Daniel Craig and Tom Cruise are ISTP... !


----------



## NaughyChimp

Jackie Bouvier Kennedy Onnassis: ESFJ Lee Bouvier Radziwell: ISFP


----------



## SarcasticGinger

Celebrities suck.


----------



## Schizoid

Coyote Peterson - SLE


----------



## HIX

*ILE: (ENTP)*
Tom Hanks 
James Woods
Craig Ferguson
Nathan Fillion
Jeff Goldblum
Will Arnett
Olivia Wilde
Zooey Deschanel
Whitney Cummings
Chelsea Peretti
Chael Sonnen
Mesut Özil


*LII: (INTP)*
Larry David 
Darren Aronofsky
Dick Cavett
Jamie Lee Curtis
Karl Urban
Eric Cantona
Simon Amstell
Olivia Thirlby
Claudia Black
Asia Carrera
Stephen Merchant
Ari Shaffir


*ESE: (ESFJ)*
Bruce Lee
Dustin Hoffman
Billy Connolly
Bruno Mars
Bar Refaeli
Eva Longoria
Rachel McAdams
Sally Field
Stan Lee
Javier Bardem
Stevie Wonder
Mick Foley
Demetrious Johnson
Lewis Black
Greg Fitzsimmons
Ariel Helwani 



*SEI: (ISFJ)*
Michael Parkinson
George St Pierre
Tom Hardy
Chris Rock
Lewis Hamilton
Bruce Springsteen
Ian McKellen
Gary Oldman
Johnny Carson
Anderson Cooper
Holly Holm
Naomi Watts
Michael Caine
Ray Romano
George Stroumboulopoulos
Madeleine Stowe
Jian Ghomeshi


*SLE: (ESTP)*
Johnny Cash 
Diego Maradona 
Mike Tyson
Manny Pacquiao
Cain Velasquez
Conor McGregor 
Dwayne Johnson
Wesley Snipes
Jason Momoa
Jimmy Fallon
Piers Morgan
Gordon Ramsay
Kim Cattrall
Adam Copeland (Edge)
Johnny Knoxville
James McAvoy
Jeremy Renner
Bill Burr
Eddie Murphy
Chelsea Handler 
Lily Allen


*LSI: (ISTP)*
Lionel Messi
Eminem
Paul Thomas Anderson 
Paul Newman
James Dean
Magnus Carlsen
Amelia Earhart
Humphrey Bogart
Mark Calaway
Noel Gallagher
Miesha Tate
Joaquin Phoenix
Kiefer Sutherland
Howard Stern
Doug Stanhope
Seth Meyers
Will Ferrell
Anthony Cumia


*EIE: (ENFJ)*
Pep Guardiola
Thierry Henry
Chris Pine 
Chris Evans
Giovanni Ribisi
Freddie Prinze Jr
Enrique Iglesias
Laurence Fishburne
Matthew McConaughey
Jack Black
Wayne Brady
Gene Hackman
Cuba Gooding Jr
Jimmy Kimmel
Jerry Lawler
Aziz Ansari 
Bill Cosby 
Joe Rogan 


*IEI: (INFJ)*
Ralph Fiennes
Hugo Weaving
Gina Carano
Aaron Taylor Johnson
Ewan McGregor
Ricky Martin
Vera Farmiga
Maggie Gyllenhaal
Billy Crystal
Adam Sandler
Raven (Scott Levy)
Shirley Manson
Stoya


*ILI: (INTJ)*
Christopher Nolan
Lance Armstrong
Wladimir Klitschko
Rosamund Pike
Steffi Graf
Jeff Daniels
Stellan Skarsgård
Richard Gere 
Jim Jefferies
Helen Hunt 
Leelee Sobieski 
Peter Sarsgaard 
Ken Jeong
Stefan Molyneux
Christy Mack


*LIE: (ENTJ)*
Spencer Tracy
Jack London 
Roger Federer
Jose Mourinho
Steve McQueen
Ted Turner 
Malcolm McDowell
Michael C Hall
William H. Macy
Dermot Mulroney
Steve Buscemi
Steve Martin
Lisa Marie Presley
Gene Simmons 
Morgan Freeman
Janice Dickinson
Eric Bischoff
Sebastian Junger
Gregg Hughes
Tom Condon (Enneagram Teacher) 


*ESI: (ISFP)*
Michael Jordan
Kylian Mbappé
Bob Dylan
Benicio Del Toro 
Rafael Nadal
Barbra Streisand
Chester Bennington
Kevin Costner
Viggo Mortensen 
Jeff Bridges
Jeff Hardy 
Professor Green 
Usher
David Beckham 
Neymar


*SEE: (ESFP)*
William Wallace 
Cristiano Ronaldo
Brock Lesnar 
Anderson Silva
Muhammad Ali
Floyd Mayweather
Sugar Ray Robinson
Rocky Marciano
Jake LaMotta
Ronda Rousey
Frank Sinatra
Truman Capote
Philip Seymour Hoffman
Mickey Rourke 
Dolph Lundgren
Kevin Bacon
Samuel L Jackson
Carla Gugino
John Goodman
Jay Leno
Norm Macdonald
Seth Rogen
Vince Mcmahon
Stephanie McMahon
John Cena
Mickey Cohen



*LSE: (ESTJ)*
Alex Ferguson
Richard Burton
Ray Winstone
Sean Bean
Dominic West
Andre Agassi 
Maria Sharapova
Cheryl Tweedy
Dave Attell
Michael Bisping
Charles Murray
Rufus Sewell
Donald Sterling
Anastasia Volochkova
Frankie Boyle
Rob Lowe


*SLI: (ISTJ)*
Howard Hughes
Sylvester Stallone
Montgomery Clift
Damian Lewis
Danica McKellar
Fedor Emelianenko
Sting 
Evander Holyfield 
Henry Rollins
Josh Brolin
Jean-Claude Van Damme
Paul Levesque (Triple H) 
Mark Wahlberg
Matt Dillon
Kim Basinger 
Elizabeth Holmes


*EII: (INFP)*
Marlon Brando
Johnny Depp
Charlie Chaplin
Peter Jackson
Richard Pryor
Jude Law
John Cusack
Keanu Reeves
Gerard Depardieu
Bear Grylls
Jeremy Irons
Tobey Maguire
Elijah Wood
Louis Theroux 
Phil Brooks (CM Punk)
Luis Suárez


*IEE: (ENFP)*
Peter O'Toole 
Richard Harris 
Sean Penn
Val Kilmer
Colin Farrell 
Tupac Shakur
Robin Williams 
Eva Green
Lorde
Russell Brand
Patrice O'Neal 
Billy Joe Armstrong
Charlie Sheen
Ryan Reynolds
Channing Tatum
Conan O’Brien 
Josh Homme
Matthew Broderick
Mike Myers
Natalie Maines 
George Galloway
Charles Manson


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Hicks said:


> *ILE:*
> Tom Hanks
> James Woods
> Nathan Fillion
> Jeff Goldblum
> Will Arnett
> Olivia Wilde
> Zooey Deschanel
> Whitney Cummings
> Chelsea Peretti
> Chael Sonnen
> 
> 
> *LII:*
> Larry David
> Dick Cavett
> Jamie Lee Curtis
> Karl Urban
> Eric Cantona
> Simon Amstell
> Olivia Thirlby
> Claudia Black
> Asia Carrera
> Stephen Merchant
> Ari Shaffir
> 
> 
> *ESE:*
> Bruce Lee
> Dustin Hoffman
> Manny Pacquiao
> Billy Connolly
> Javier Bardem
> Stevie Wonder
> Mick Foley
> Greg Fitzsimmons
> Ariel Helwani
> 
> 
> *SEI:*
> George St Pierre
> Tom Hardy
> Chris Rock
> Lewis Hamilton
> Bruce Springsteen
> Ian McKellen
> Gary Oldman
> Johnny Carson
> Anderson Cooper
> Holly Holm
> Naomi Watts
> Michael Caine
> Ray Romano
> George Stroumboulopoulos
> Madeleine Stowe
> 
> 
> *SLE:*
> Johnny Cash
> Diego Maradona
> Mike Tyson
> Cain Velasquez
> Sylvester Stallone
> Conor McGregor
> Dwayne Johnson
> Wesley Snipes
> Jason Momoa
> Jimmy Fallon
> Mark Calaway
> Jason Terrell Taylor
> Kim Cattrall
> Adam Copeland (Edge)
> Johnny Knoxville
> James McAvoy
> Jeremy Renner
> Bill Burr
> Eddie Murphy
> Chelsea Handler
> Lily Allen
> 
> 
> *LSI:*
> Lionel Messi
> Eminem
> Magnus Carlsen
> Amelia Earhart
> Humphrey Bogart
> Noel Gallagher
> Miesha Tate
> Joaquin Phoenix
> Kiefer Sutherland
> Howard Stern
> Doug Stanhope
> Seth Meyers
> Will Ferrell
> Anthony Cumia
> 
> 
> *EIE:*
> Michael Jordan
> Thierry Henry
> Jon Jones
> Chris Evans
> Giovanni Ribisi
> Freddie Prinze Jr
> Samuel L Jackson
> Enrique Iglesias
> Laurence Fishburne
> Jack Black
> Wayne Brady
> Jeff Bridges
> Gene Hackman
> Cuba Gooding Jr
> Jimmy Kimmel
> 
> 
> *IEI:*
> Ralph Fiennes
> Hugo Weaving
> Pep Guardiola
> Gina Carano
> Aaron Taylor Johnson
> Ewan McGregor
> Ricky Martin
> Vera Farmiga
> Maggie Gyllenhaal
> Billy Crystal
> Adam Sandler
> Raven (Scott Levy)
> Shirley Manson
> Stoya
> 
> 
> *ILI:*
> Christopher Nolan
> Lance Armstrong
> Wladimir Klitschko
> Rosamund Pike
> Steffi Graf
> Richard Gere
> Jim Jefferies
> Leelee Sobieski
> Peter Sarsgaard
> Ken Jeong
> Stefan Molyneux
> Christy Mack
> 
> 
> *LIE:*
> Roger Federer
> Jose Mourinho
> Steve McQueen
> Malcolm McDowell
> Michael C Hall
> Steve Martin
> Lisa Marie Presley
> Gene Simmons
> Morgan Freeman
> Janice Dickinson
> Sebastian Junger
> Gregg Hughes
> Tom Condon
> 
> 
> *ESI:*
> Bob Dylan
> Benicio Del Toro
> Rafael Nadal
> Barbra Streisand
> Chester Bennington
> Kevin Costner
> Viggo Mortensen
> Ryan Reynolds
> Jeff Hardy
> Professor Green
> Usher
> David Beckham
> Neymar
> 
> 
> *SEE:*
> Cristiano Ronaldo
> Brock Lesnar
> Anderson Silva
> Muhammad Ali
> Floyd Mayweather
> Ronda Rousey
> Usain Bolt
> Frank Sinatra
> Tupac Shakur
> Mickey Rourke
> Dolph Lundgren
> Kevin Bacon
> Carla Gugino
> John Goodman
> Craig Ferguson
> Vince Mcmahon
> John Cena
> Mickey Cohen
> 
> 
> *LSE:*
> Alex Ferguson
> Richard Burton
> Andre Agassi
> Maria Sharapova
> Dave Attell
> Michael Bisping
> Charles Murray
> Rufus Sewell
> Donald Sterling
> Anastasia Volochkova
> Frankie Boyle
> Rob Lowe
> 
> 
> *SLI:*
> Howard Hughes
> Montgomery Clift
> Fedor Emelianenko
> Sting
> Evander Holyfield
> Henry Rollins
> Josh Brolin
> Jean-Claude Van Damme
> Paul Levesque (Triple H)
> Mark Wahlberg
> Kim Basinger
> Matt Dillon
> 
> 
> *EII:*
> Charlie Chaplin
> Marlon Brando
> Richard Pryor
> Ingmar Bergman
> Tobey Maguire
> John Cusack
> Keanu Reeves
> Jeremy Irons
> Elijah Wood
> Louis Theroux
> Phil Brooks (CM Punk)
> Luis Suárez
> 
> 
> *IEE:*
> Peter O'Toole
> Richard Harris
> Sean Penn
> Val Kilmer
> Colin Farrell
> Eva Green
> Lorde
> Russell Brand
> Patrice O'Neal
> Billy Joe Armstrong
> Charlie Sheen
> Ryan Reynolds
> Channing Tatum
> Conan O’Brien
> Josh Homme
> Matthew Broderick
> Natalie Maines
> Charles Manson


Ralph Fiennes, Naomi Watts, Peter O'Toole.

Charlie Chaplin lol.

Ralph Fiennes INTJ?
Charlie Chaplin ENFP
Peter O'Toole... ??? Drunk. Lol. Sorry.
INFP, INFJ?


----------



## Indiana Jones Fan

I actually think Conan O'Brien is an LIE, based on my very, very, very limited Socionics knowledge. Also, I don't think that there's any one-to-one correlation between Socionics and MBTI types. That list is interesting food-for-thought, though.


----------



## HIX

A few corrections from the list and new ones 

Michael C Hall: SLI
Mustafa Kemal Atatürk: SLI
Tyson Fury: ILE
Clive Owen: ILE
Jean-Claude Van Damme: SEI
Sylvester Stallone: SLE
Neale Donald Walsch: LIE 
Krishnan Guru-Murthy: LIE


----------



## SarcasticGinger

Mostly annoying and egotistical


----------



## kurogane21

Liam Gallagher is ESFP
Noel Gallagher is ISTP


----------



## Felipe

kurogane21 said:


> Liam Gallagher is ESFP
> Noel Gallagher is ISTP


Noel Gallegher INTp
Liam Gallegher ISFj


----------



## HIX

Liam and Noal Gallagher are both ISTPs (LSI) 

Liam seems like an extrovert because he's 7w8 sx



Here's some more famous ENTPs (ILE) I thought of recently 


Zlatan Ibrahimović
Whitney Cummings
Billy Zane
Tyson Fury 
Mesut Özil


----------



## Felipe

HIX said:


> Tyson Fury
> l


Is he ENTp? I thought ESTp at first because of all the trash talk. The guy is funny as hell


----------



## kurogane21

HIX said:


> Liam and Noal Gallagher are both ISTPs (LSI)
> 
> Liam seems like an extrovert because he's 7w8 sx
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some more famous ENTPs (ILE) I thought of recently
> 
> 
> Zlatan Ibrahimović
> Whitney Cummings
> Billy Zane
> Tyson Fury
> Mesut Özil


I don't think so , Liam is XSFP tbh. 
Bcoz , he uses more feeling and he knows what he feel tbh. I notice Liam uses Fi than Ti. And , his Ti is rather weak tbh. He does things a lot with his heart. This pic said Liam has low Te. If , Liam ISTP. He struggles what he feels. But , Liam never struggles what his feels. He is aware to his feelings too. So , hypothesis is Liam is ISFP-Se.
About , recklessness. Coz , his subtype. Liam is more enneagram 4 and 8. But , his enneagram 7 is fixed.


----------



## kurogane21

Felipe said:


> kurogane21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liam Gallagher is ESFP
> Noel Gallagher is ISTP
> 
> 
> 
> Noel Gallegher INTp
> Liam Gallegher ISFj
Click to expand...

I thought , Liam was ESFp. Coz , he is agressive hahaha. And , why you say Liam is ISFj ?🤔🤔🤔


----------



## Felipe

kurogane21 said:


> I thought , Liam was ESFp. Coz , he is agressive hahaha. And , why you say Liam is ISFj ?&#55358;&#56596;&#55358;&#56596;&#55358;&#56596;


'cause, as you said, he is aggressive but for me, he seems more introverted and with "Ij" temperament


----------



## kurogane21

Felipe said:


> kurogane21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought , Liam was ESFp. Coz , he is agressive hahaha. And , why you say Liam is ISFj ?������
> 
> 
> 
> 'cause, as you said, he is aggressive but for me, he seems more introverted and with "Ij" temperament
Click to expand...

And , maybe I mistype him as SEE coz his subtype too. He is ISFj-Se isn't it ? 
When , i notice too he driven by his feelings too ( what he feels good ) tbh.


----------



## Felipe

kurogane21;43520011maybe I mistype him as SEE coz his subtype too. He is ISFj-Se isn't it ?[/QUOTE said:


> I don't know, I don't believe in subtypes.


----------

